# Fallout 3 Thread



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it's available should be on shop shelfs now too.  All though i got mine of D2D so gotta wait a little lol.

Anyone have it yet ?.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres some screenies


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 28, 2008)

how is it? is it worth it to buy?


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

Are those clouds volumetric or just textures?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno about the clouds,but i am gonna buy it for sure,i have been waiting for this game.And it does look very nice indeed.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> Heres some screenies



Cool looks better than the vids i've seen.  Looks more rusty old which is what i liked about S.T.A.L.K.E.R...

So you liking it tigger ?..  I should have my copy in about a 70 mins . The download is 5.5GB and i'll post pics later today.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 28, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cool looks better than the vids i've seen.  Looks more rusty old which is what i liked about S.T.A.L.K.E.R...
> 
> So you liking it tigger ?..



Release in EU the 31st...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've really only just finished the intro part and got outside,them pics are of just that.The town is the first one you come to,so no spoilers.

Its the usual bethesda plushness ala oblivion,my mates are all drooling over this game,but wont be able to run it looking like mine does muhwahahaha.

And i am gonna enjoy this game.So will you 

Btw this is a russian to english convert


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> I've really only just finished the intro part and got outside,them pics are of just that.The town is the first one you come to,so no spoilers.
> 
> Its the usual bethesda plushness ala oblivion,my mates are all drooling over this game,but wont be able to run it looking like mine does muhwahahaha.
> 
> ...



Yeah i loved OB and i hope they learned how to use the engine they made even more now .

I'm sure i will,  and hopefully no one will post spoilers either lol.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 28, 2008)

dammit, too many cool games coming out!

Might have to pick this up, but i just got Far Cry 2 the other day!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently this has won lots of awards already.

I am probs gonna find it hard to play farcry2 now i have this,its an easy choice.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

Those screenshots look great. I can tell already that the environment will be fun to play in. 

+1 for dilapidated cities. 

Is that Max detail Tigger? Looks like at least 2xAA is enabled. Can you share a word on performance


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> Release in EU the 31st...



. The good thing is that you be able to check out what people say about it and all .



Duffman said:


> dammit, too many cool games coming out!
> 
> Might have to pick this up, but i just got Far Cry 2 the other day!



Just been reading about FC2 in Dead Space thread about lame spawns which makes me even happier that i did not bother with it.



tigger said:


> Apparently this has won lots of awards already.
> 
> I am probs gonna find it hard to play farcry2 now i have this,its an easy choice.



I never trust them.. Kinda like GOTY to me load of BS in a lot of cases all though i think this might be worthy of the awards though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm waiting on a copy thats not in russian, lol.

I'll have it soon enough


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 28, 2008)

Was looking at getting FC2 this weekend, but now I dont know. Guess I will have to get both.


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 28, 2008)

oh nice screenies  I'm getting it later today


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres a nightime pic.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be downloading via Steam tonight!


----------



## Duffman (Oct 28, 2008)

ugh, steam is the devil.  just too easy to buy games!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered, should arrive today!  Unfortunately, I am sick, so I will have to play it when it comes!


----------



## a111087 (Oct 28, 2008)

where do u guys get russian copies? lol
I need one and can't find it


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'll be downloading via Steam tonight!




Don't steam dislike modified files ?. There fore not able to try mods out ?..  I'm just saying not 100% how true that is though.


Installing now ....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2008)

IGN gave the game a 9.6 BTW. Check out the video review, its pretty solid. I will buy this game after I finish FC2 and Dead Space. I have too many games lately and haven't finished any of them! I may even wait until X-Mas to treat myself to Fallout 3. I know it will take me a few months to complete Fallout 3 anyway. In the IGN review, he said the game can be beaten in 20-30 hours. But to COMPLETE the game, it will take 100+ hours.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 28, 2008)

Thankyou for the screenshots.
I want this game so bad.

@Tigger
How is it running on your system?
Is it smooth or a little bit stuttery like Oblivion?

Hmmm the depressed cow has an unusually big udder. . . .wonder if the females in fallout 3 are affected this way as well.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm goin to be leaving to get my copy of Fallout 3 in about 23 minutes when my nearby game stop opens at 10:00am, right now it is exactly 9:37am.


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

*Widjaja*, 
What cow? 
I only see a brahmin.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Don't steam dislike modified files ?. There fore not able to try mods out ?..  I'm just saying not 100% how true that is though.
> 
> 
> Installing now ....



Same question. Anyone know?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Same question. Anyone know?



Only if you play online with the game.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

my pre-order hits me square in the face in three days time. 
I CAN'T WAIT!
I love Fallout 1+2, this looks sublime.
Now to try to play Oblivion (still not finished I keep getting distracted ) FC2 and this beauty all at once..


----------



## Darknova (Oct 28, 2008)

Got mine on pre-order. Paid for First class from Gameplay, which means I'll get it the day before the UK release as always


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

Its running pretty nicley,about 35-42fps outdoors and 60fps indoors.Its a really nice game,so i will be buying it,this is just my usual trial copy.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm quite sure mods will work fine.  All one needs to do to bypass steam (it works with Far Cry 2), is go into the steamapps folder, find the .exe for the game, and make a shortcut for it on the desktop.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> *Widjaja*,
> What cow?
> I only see a brahmin.



Ah yes looked up Brahmin:- two headed mutant cow.
Well. . . . .it's got a bug udder!

If the females aren't affected by the raditation to have big boobs I'm sure Exnem will put a fix to that.


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 28, 2008)

I cant wait i pre-orderd this too i cant stand far cry 2 anymore its getting way too irritating the spawns and random attacks and i cant be bothered with the online


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

So, why are we discussing Russian versions and Russian to English conversions, which are only needed for pirated copies (unless you just happen to be an English speaking person living in Russia, or ordered internationally)???


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got home with Fallout 3 Collectors Edition INSTALLING!

I'll post how it runs on my system!

Currently running Stock everything

Proc 2.8Ghz multi 14x 200FSB

4850 Stock 630mhz core 995mhz mem.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought some would like.  Not got the time to post more wifes waiting for us to contimue playing HAHA..


----------



## Duffman (Oct 28, 2008)

nice screenshot Asrock!

Awesome


----------



## bigtye (Oct 28, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Thought some would like.  Not got the time to post more wifes waiting for us to contimue playing HAHA..



That is a number one wife. Supporting you in your time of need.

Tye


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 28, 2008)

I picked it up from a Best Buy on the way home from work. Installing now. Il report on crossfire performance.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, with my system at stock I have Every setting on Ultra/max and max AF and 2x AA I'm playing at my monitors max res of 1280 x 1024, and I'm getting VERY smooth framerates! Is there a way to check what your exact frames are?

I need a new monitor!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2008)

Duffman said:


> nice screenshot Asrock!
> 
> Awesome



Cheers.. Here's a few more for your enjoyment.




















bigtye said:


> That is a number one wife. Supporting you in your time of need.
> 
> Tye



Sure is . More reason why i am choosy about my games and have to have it all.


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Well, with my system at stock I have Every setting on Ultra/max and max AF and 2x AA I'm playing at my monitors max res of 1280 x 1024, and I'm getting VERY smooth framerates! Is there a way to check what your exact frames are?
> 
> I need a new monitor!



Program called fraps. Can't wait to play this game. What happened to your sidekick dog I saw in all the previews but none of the reviews? Did they give that to fable 2?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got mine on impulse. Loving it so far. Runs like a champ on my system. 1680x1050 high settings, no AA and it's as smooth as butter. I will get fraps or try tools and get the FPS later.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Got mine on impulse. Loving it so far. Runs like a champ on my system. 1680x1050 high settings, no AA and it's as smooth as butter. I will get fraps or try tools and get the FPS later.



Yeah running well here to AA x2 AFx15 shadow slider down by 3 millimeters @ 1600x1200 ( might put t back up just how i set it before i started the game the 1st time i played it lol.

Been running great.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

How is this running on everyones HD 4850's? I might have to get it on Friday sadly..

And how awesome is bloody mess


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

You know what I just did... I saved my only save game file right on the edge of a cliff right and jumped down to see if I would die or live. Turns out you die.

Thing is now every time it loads the save file I just fall through and die EVERY TIME!!!

Anyone know a console command to noclip or god mode. I tried TCL which worked for oblivion but it did nothing for me.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 29, 2008)

Less than 4 minutes left of my Steam download!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just want to tell everyone.... This game is fucking addictive. Kinda what I envisioned Stalker to be, but WAY better with an oblivion flair.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 29, 2008)

Beauty out in 2 days here in oz.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Got mine on impulse. Loving it so far. Runs like a champ on my system. 1680x1050 high settings, no AA and it's as smooth as butter. I will get fraps or try tools and get the FPS later.



On a 3870? Ultra High here I come


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

Darknova said:


> On a 3870? Ultra High here I come



Easily. I have everything except AA and AF cranked to the max. Draw distances, shadows, all of it. I haven't gone below 50FPS yet.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Easily. I have everything except AA and AF cranked to the max. Draw distances, shadows, all of it. I haven't gone below 50FPS yet.



Very nice, and to think, we all expected games to go the way of Crysis lol. Optimisation FTW!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

i'll have my copy tonight if i'm lucky... getting it early.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 29, 2008)

Really someones a lucky one then


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

They did a good job optimizing this for Dual GPU's. I get a constant 75 FPS with everything MAX, aa x8, HDR on af x16, and of course Vsync on. 

Can someone help me with this?

****WARNING SPOILERS**** 
Does anyone know where I can find that chicks brother? The one sitting in the Bar at that MegaTon place who first asks if you can send a message to her parents now dead.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 29, 2008)

So far I like the game. It did freeze on me once though. Not sure what's up with that. I really only for like a half hour.  It froze on me just after I found the tunnel.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 29, 2008)

d'you perhaps wanna put those in spoiler tags? might be nice as I get my copy in a day or two posted.. 

EDIT: just realised spoiler bbcode doesn't work on TPU, damnit..


----------



## soldier242 (Oct 29, 2008)

... damn i gotta wait some days till i can get hold of it ... then there is Dead Space and Far Cry 2 ... i don't know what to play first  ... btw i think it runs so good, because there isn't soo much grass and trees like in oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

Get this game first,unless you want to enjoy struggleing to get multiplayer working in fc2.


----------



## soldier242 (Oct 29, 2008)

i don't play multiplayer that much on other games than bf1942 forgotten hope and bf2 forgotten hope 2 ... so i don't care about muliplayer right now


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 29, 2008)

well i got it, and i completely dropped far cry 2 to play it and im loving it

i will pick up far cry again after im done with fallout, then after that comes dead space


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

i just finished far cry 2, and my copy of fallout arrived... so here we come!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> So far I like the game. It did freeze on me once though. Not sure what's up with that. I really only for like a half hour.  It froze on me just after I found the tunnel.



Maybe a nVidia driver issue ?.  Seems like everyone is using ATI cards at the moment just guessing though..

Had any luck since ?.



Mussels said:


> i just finished far cry 2, and my copy of fallout arrived... so here we come!



Cool, Addictive is the word .  You like Fallout 3 more than FC 2 ?.


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 29, 2008)

i like it more than FC2, both are great games, but fallout gets my vote as the more enjoyable game


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 29, 2008)

god damnit I'm getting impatient...me wants now~~!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

Guys just to say, I am running FO3 at max settings, 1680x1050.  I don't get if people are having problems, but it runs like a dream.  

On the story, I have just reached Rivit City, and right now, I am not continuing on the side quests.  I did not blow up Megaton, but now have many friends there.  (trust me, don't kill megaton, there is alot of good stuff there!)


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Guys just to say, I am running FO3 at max settings, 1680x1050.  I don't get if people are having problems, but it runs like a dream.
> 
> On the story, I have just reached Rivit City, and right now, I am not continuing on the side quests.  I did not blow up Megaton, but now have many friends there.  (trust me, don't kill megaton, there is alot of good stuff there!)



I wouldn't know


----------



## Lester- (Oct 29, 2008)

just played 2 hours of this great game running on q6700 2.6ghz, ati 4850 visiontek 512mb everything on ultra high/1400x900/8xAa/15AF/ Vsync off = 60+ fps ^^


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, this game is SUPER optimized. I really need to buy this game when I have the funds. I have too many games to play!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, this game is so worth it. The last game that I paid full price for was Halo 3. The last PC game that I paid $49.99 for was Bioshock and before that was Oblivion. I can honestly say this game is well worth the price.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I wouldn't know



So I assume you killed Megaton?  :shadedshu


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So I assume you killed Megaton?  :shadedshu



Took all the quests that I could out of there and then BOOM SHACK A LACK A. I am enjoying my penthouse suite though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Took all the quests that I could out of there and then BOOM SHACK A LACK A. I am enjoying my penthouse suite though.



Where is that girls Brother !! AHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I am gonna destroy megaton when I get it too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not destroyed Megaton, I shot Mister Burke in the head.  I disarmed the bomb as well.  I am on my way to Tenpenny tower to see what is going on in there.  

Also, I have had two hit squads out to kill me so far, have you guys encountered any yet?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have not destroyed Megaton, I shot Mister Burke in the head.  I disarmed the bomb as well.  I am on my way to Tenpenny tower to see what is going on in there.
> 
> Also, I have had two hit squads out to kill me so far, have you guys encountered any yet?



No, I have friends in high places. No hit men after me


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

I was holding off installing this...but I've changed my mind!

Since Koroush hasn't released a performance guide for it yet, does or can anyone make a claim in regards to XP vs Vista?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I was holding off installing this...but I've changed my mind!
> 
> Since Koroush hasn't released a performance guide for it yet, does or can anyone make a claim in regards to XP vs Vista?



No, but it will run like silk on your rig on Vista, I guarantee that.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

Okie, Vista it is!

Lord I'm never gonna finish the other games; it's gonna be Crysis (a year later) all over again.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Okie, Vista it is!
> 
> Lord I'm never gonna finish the other games; it's gonna be Crysis (a year later) all over again.



Oh, and another thing (this applies to everyone out there). I was having issues with crashes during cut-scenes, but after adding an exclusion to my ffshow filters for fallout3.exe all the crashes stopped. So if there is anyone having this problem, try out what I did


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't noticed any DURING cutscenes, but that is a good find, as there's probably a lot of us with FFshow that wouldn't think twice about that.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Hmm, I haven't noticed any DURING cutscenes, but that is a good find, as there's probably a lot of us with FFshow that wouldn't think twice about that.



I couldn't get past the first cutscene at first, but when I googled around I found this, tried it out and bam, I was playing fine. Still crash out sometimes though, but I was playing for 4, maybe 5 hrs straight without a crash


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, I fu*king hate Securom.

I boot up my computer and click on the Desktop shortcut for fallout3 and I get the securom error Wrong disk inserted.  

WTFH  ITS THE RIGHT FU*KING DISK! everytime I try to start the game! WRONG DISK INSERTED!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> OK, I fu*king hate Securom.
> 
> I boot up my computer and click on the Desktop shortcut for fallout3 and I get the securom error Wrong disk inserted.
> 
> WTFH  ITS THE RIGHT FU*KING DISK! everytime I try to start the game! WRONG DISK INSERTED!



That sucks man...I've dealt with that before, usually solved with a no-cd "patch", re-install..hell run the game using autoplay on the dvd...though if you go the no-dvd/cd patch, that means online is prolly nixed...dunno what online is even about in Fallout 3, but I can say on my G/F's rig (see sys specs) it runs amazing at 1440x900, everything maxed, AA at 4X, looks amazing. I'm letting her play it while I work my way thru FC2 SP and MP. Since CoD5 looks to be a major let down as-far-as something fresh, FC2 and F3 will be just fine!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

There is no online in fallout3,its single player only.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

Whats the live option for in the main menu? Like dl content?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont know,but on the bethesda sites faq it says single player only.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

Quick question: How creepy/horror (e.g. mutants sneaking up on you and making nasty sounds) is this game compared to S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Quick question: How creepy/horror (e.g. mutants sneaking up on you and making nasty sounds) is this game compared to S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?



less. but an 8 foot tall big green man with a minigun popping his head around a corner has its own appeal.


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 31, 2008)

and then blowing his head off adds just a little more to said appeal


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> and then blowing his head off adds just a little more to said appeal



yeah. the gore is what makes it special.


----------



## ktr (Oct 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats the live option for in the main menu? Like dl content?



Achievements...and possible DLC.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2008)

i just got up to mr. burke and i agreed to blow up megaton


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 31, 2008)

So far this is a good game IMO.
But I need help with the lock picking.
I don't know how to do it.
All I can do is move the mouse around and the bobby pin moves but nothing else happens.

BTW if anyone wants to change the appearance of their characters face just type showracemenu into the console command, just like in Oblivion.
If you want to take screenshots just type tfc into the console command as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

If lock picking is anything like Oblivion, it's a pain in the ass.  You got to jiggle it and when it is in the up position, you have to click the attack button to lock the pin in place and advance to the next until you get them all.  It would be pretty easy, except the rate the pins move is random for each jiggle.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> So far this is a good game IMO.
> But I need help with the lock picking.
> I don't know how to do it.
> All I can do is move the mouse around and the bobby pin moves but nothing else happens.
> ...



use the WASD keys. i dont quite get it either, but you're really just moving the bobby pin into the right angle, and then turning the lock.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 31, 2008)

ER finally got it to work, I hate securom I feel like sending them a nasty letter.

The lock picking is really easy its nothing like oblivion, you use the mouse to move the bobby pin and the WASD keys to move the screw driver.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2008)

How the hell do you get into the galaxy radio building?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

Is that in megaton? Just blow it up lol


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> So far this is a good game IMO.
> But I need help with the lock picking.
> I don't know how to do it.
> All I can do is move the mouse around and the bobby pin moves but nothing else happens.
> ...



use mouse and movement keys. How i do it is move the mouse a little left or right. and then use the D key to turn the lock now if you feel that it's not turning stop ( as it will break) and put every thing back to how it was. move the mouse again and test again until the lock fully turns to the right ( by pressing the D key )..

Just think of the screw driver as the key. and the pin well just move it to the right position lol

Think i've explained that right lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> How the hell do you get into the galaxy radio building?



No, it's one of the Quests. You find out about it from several people in megaton. Seems to be an important place, but once I get there, I can't get into the building.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2008)

Just found Dad... Story Line get much more intresting from there, trust me!


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> No, it's one of the Quests. You find out about it from several people in megaton. Seems to be an important place, but once I get there, I can't get into the building.



You need to talk to the "Intercom", the thing next to the door to unlock the door.
I don't know why, but I felt this game is pretty boring. Oblivion with guns... Maybe It just me, I hate a shooting game that you have to "save" ammo, EXCEPT, Resident Evil series, I can understand in a survival game you need to save ammo for that...
But in this game, we need to kill to level up, and I want to shoot as much as I can! But that isn't possible.

If I'm right there are no hot/shortcut key. When I crouch and shot behind a cover, it will never hit, I mean it will always hit your cover instead, and your enemies can shot @ your head. 
Mass Effect is so much better If you ask me.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just found Dad... Story Line get much more intresting from there, trust me!



Did you go to the GNR station?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Did you go to the GNR station?



No. I went to Jefferson Memorial.

Its kool what you have to do to find him or at least maybe because I took the evil route.

EDIT: Well you have to go there to ge something which then leads you somewhere else where you then do something to get him lol.

Being discreet to prevent spoiling it for ya.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> No, it's one of the Quests. You find out about it from several people in megaton. Seems to be an important place, but once I get there, I can't get into the building.



You need to find Chevy Chase (place) first, to meet up with a squad of Brotherhood of Steel, otherwise you can't get into the building.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pretty far into it!  Once you get to use power armor the game really kicks up!  The enclave carries very powerful weapons...  not fair!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm pretty far into it!  Once you get to use power armor the game really kicks up!  The enclave carries very powerful weapons...  not fair!



when first running from the enclave, i stole one of their uber rifles  and their power armour. hehe. good investment.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 31, 2008)

Just found out how to pick locks properly.
Turn the bobby pin then use the A or D key to turn the screw driver.
If you see the pin start to wiggle then stop.
Move the bobby pin to another angle and try again until you don't see any wiggling.

Just came across a super mutant brute with a minigun.
I have missiles but I do have a rocket launcher yet so thats the next thing.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Just found out how to pick locks properly.
> Turn the bobby pin then use the A or D key to turn the screw driver.
> If you see the pin start to wiggle then stop.
> Move the bobby pin to another angle and try again until you don't see any wiggling.
> ...



just an FYI, get the combat shotgun. its often easier to sneak up close, shoot them 2-3 times in the face and then duck away/hide while they reload/attempt to move with such a slow gun.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> How the hell do you get into the galaxy radio building?



Theres no way to get to gallaxy news above ground, you have to go into the subway


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just an FYI, get the combat shotgun. its often easier to sneak up close, shoot them 2-3 times in the face and then duck away/hide while they reload/attempt to move with such a slow gun.



Just aquired one and dogmeat.
Currently I'm using the Flamer which seems to do the trick as I'm having to deal with some radscorpions.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

Now I'm a-going exploring the other Vaults 

Got me self full Power Armor, a Scoped .44 Magnum and a Laser Rifle. I am unstoppable


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2008)

just finished the game. very very very nice. one of the best if not the best game this year. i skipped a lot of content near the end but if you are an explorer there is SO much stuff to find.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> just finished the game. very very very nice. one of the best if not the best game this year. i skipped a lot of content near the end but if you are an explorer there is SO much stuff to find.



Wait, you mean it ends? it's not like Oblivion where you can keep exploring?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Got me self full Power Armor, a Scoped .44 Magnum and a Laser Rifle. I am unstoppable



nope ... i don't think so:


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone notice that after waiting/sleeping, and/or sometimes loading to a new area, your framerates can get cut in half?

When I can get alt-tab to work (meaning not crashing the game by doing so..) it seems to fix the problem.

I also noticed that it's forcing Vsync on, even though I have it off through the game and through the driver! It's not hurting performance, I just found it odd.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

Just finished the game....so disappointed you can't carry on afterwards  Never met Dogmeat's descendant either. Definately deserves a replay.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

How do you beat it? I have no quests.. I have just been roaming around the wasteland finding areas to kill stuff. I do like my tenpenny suite tho, can just tp to it when ever I get really hurt. I just found vault 92 and am exploring it atm.. Not much down here but a bunch of those damn things with the eye. Is there someone I have to talk to to get farther with the main quest?

And anyone know how to join the brother hood of steel?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How do you beat it? I have no quests.. I have just been roaming around the wasteland finding areas to kill stuff. I do like my tenpenny suite tho, can just tp to it when ever I get really hurt. I just found vault 92 and am exploring it atm.. Not much down here but a bunch of those damn things with the eye. Is there someone I have to talk to to get farther with the main quest?
> 
> And anyone know how to join the brother hood of steel?



Did you blow up Megaton BEFORE you spoke to Moriarty?

And you don't exactly, you'll see what I mean at the end.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

I just talked to the guy in the bar that told me to blow up megaton and did it.. Was I not supost to do that lol


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just talked to the guy in the bar that told me to blow up megaton and did it.. Was I not supost to do that lol



You needed to speak to Colin Moriarty (the owner of the bar) first because he tells you where your Dad went. I have no idea if there's any other way to get the quest now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

Well it could have told me that..

I read that one dude found him at jefferson memorial. I have been there before, is he in there?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well it could have told me that..



You just have to ask the correct questions lol. Explore every possibility.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2008)

Darknova said:


> You need to find Chevy Chase (place) first, to meet up with a squad of Brotherhood of Steel, otherwise you can't get into the building.



So, where abouts is Chevy Chase?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2008)

He's right here!






He has the secret documents!

And with that, I'm about to embark on my Fallout 3 journey!


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> So, where abouts is Chevy Chase?



Follow the marker heh. Go to Farragut Metro Station next to the river. Carry on through the tunnels until you come out at...Friendship Heights (I think) then follow it around until you come to a scripted fight between the Brotherhood and the Super Mutants.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 1, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Follow the marker heh. Go to Farragut Metro Station next to the river. Carry on through the tunnels until you come out at...Friendship Heights (I think) then follow it around until you come to a scripted fight between the Brotherhood and the Super Mutants.



It cracks me up. After I ask a question, I'm finding my own answer before anyone responds. 
Man, this is a great game.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> He's right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## mikey8684 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm loving Farcry 2 .... but .... Fallout 3 has me hooked .... it looks so good on my pc and runs really good - Everything Ultra High @1920x1200 with max AA & AF. If only there were more games that were so well optimized *cough* crysis *cough*.

Very impressed and well worth the purchase.

PS. I also didnt nuke Megaton ... I told the sheriff and me and him went to confront Mister Burke, they had words and the sheriff arrested him, but Burke pulled out a silenced pistol and capped him in the back of head and then I cut his off with the Chinese samurai sword I stole from someones house. lol
Im currently helping this kid find his dad and kill those fireants near the first super duper mart.


----------



## ktr (Nov 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> just finished the game. very very very nice. one of the best if not the best game this year. i skipped a lot of content near the end but if you are an explorer there is SO much stuff to find.



Are you gonna right up a full review?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

I think this is how games should be made. It runs phenomenal compared to most other games on the market and still retains an amazing look. The story is a little archetypal but has some good twists that I enjoyed. I know I am close to finishing the main quest but I have only scratched the surface it feels like.. So much land to explore and quests to do!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2008)

mikey8684 said:


> PS. I also didnt nuke Megaton ... I told the sheriff and me and him went to confront Mister Burke, they had words and the sheriff arrested him, but Burke pulled out a silenced pistol and capped him in the back of head and then I cut his off with the Chinese samurai sword I stole from someones house. lol



LOL too slow, that's what VATS is for  I did that too, as soon as I saw him pulling out a weapon I hit VATS and capped the bugger in the head with my laser pistol.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

i just finished the game.

as a non spoiler version for you, so that you know when the point of no return is: you'll get the offer for power armor or recon armor. then you'll get asked if you're ready to leave. If you want to do more side missions or whatever, say you arent ready and just come back later when you are ready.


----------



## Quattroking (Nov 1, 2008)

Is there a way to get the character to run faster in Fallout 3?. Like changing something in the FalloutPrefs.ini or Fallout.ini file.

And i can't seem to get Anti-Aliasing to work with Fallout 3 either. I have forced Anti-Aliasing in the Graphic card control panel. But i also have tried to put the AA to 6x in the Option in the Fallout 3 Launcher. No i don't get AA even when i have the HDR off.

So someone please answer the questions for me.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2008)

The game isn't that bad, but it shouldn't be called Fallout. THe main problem is that it's made by Bethesda. It feels like Oblivion with guns, and Oblivion was not a good game.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> The game isn't that bad, but it shouldn't be called Fallout. THe main problem is that it's made by Bethesda. It feels like Oblivion with guns, and Oblivion was not a good game.



whereas this IS a good game 

i just finished it, and i'm just starting a new character now... its been a LONG time since i wanted to restart a game right after completion.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> The game isn't that bad, but it shouldn't be called Fallout. THe main problem is that it's made by Bethesda.


Bethesda is one of the best game makers out there IMO.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> The game isn't that bad, but it shouldn't be called Fallout. THe main problem is that it's made by Bethesda. It feels like Oblivion with guns, and Oblivion was not a good game.



Times change, things move on. Get over it. Bethesda is one of the best developers out there and Fallout 3 is an amazing game, one of the best I've played in a long time.

Oblivion was a very enjoyable game with a s*** load of flaws, Fallout 3 is just better.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Times change, things move on.



That is so true, but it looks like everything gets worse. I should just stay away from this thread from now on.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> That is so true, but it looks like everything gets worse. I should just stay away from this thread from now on.



Sorry you feel that way man, I've said it once and I'll say it again, there is no one game that will meet everyone's expectations, will never make everyone happy, will ever be liked by all. Unfortunately that's just the way it goes. I have a few gripes in Fallout 3, I've only played maybe a half hours' worth or so...just enough to get to Megaton. I like it, but there are a few things I don't like, I think it's cool it's kind of mixed Oblivion and Fallout into one amazing release. It overall looks great, plays smooth, has some story to it, weapons, VATS is nice, seems to make you think about what you do and say in the game, makes you feel that it will change how things happen. 

I think both this game and Far Cry 2 are great releases, sure both have their downsides and room for improvement, but overall I'm gonna see myseif having a ton of enjoyment out of both.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2008)

We seem to be forgetting that Fallout 3 is a Highly Modable game. Who knows what kind of great user made mods will come out to add to the detail and realism of this already great game.

Thats why I love Bethesdas Games. Morrowind and on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 1, 2008)

One of my mates loved oblivion,and mods/modding it.He is wetting himself in anticipation of some of the great user content that will appear for this.


----------



## ktr (Nov 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just finished the game.
> 
> as a non spoiler version for you, so that you know when the point of no return is: you'll get the offer for power armor or recon armor. then you'll get asked if you're ready to leave. If you want to do more side missions or whatever, say you arent ready and just come back later when you are ready.



Whats is the estimate hours of complete the main quest? 20-30hrs? What is the last main quest called?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2008)

ktr said:


> Whats is the estimate hours of complete the main quest? 20-30hrs? What is the last main quest called?



JUST the main quest? 10-15 hours, but there's no way you'll stay on the Main Quest alone, trust me


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2008)

I try to keep on the main mission but I always end up going elsewhere as I like to level up my character.

Who knows there may even be an EP for Fallout 3 later on.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> The game isn't that bad, but it shouldn't be called Fallout. THe main problem is that it's made by Bethesda. It feels like Oblivion with guns, and Oblivion was not a good game.



idk about you but this game gives me the feeling of an actual fallout game using 21st century game play. I don't think interplay would have made it any diff honestly


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

I am trying to get the ghouls into tenpenny but when ever I unlock the terminal and Roy tells me to meet him out front and I go back to the door, I click on it and the game crashes. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I am trying to get the ghouls into tenpenny but when ever I unlock the terminal and Roy tells me to meet him out front and I go back to the door, I click on it and the game crashes. Anyone else have this problem?



I can't say I've been there yet but I have had some crashes but this could be to do with the fact I'm still using the 8.9cats.

I have had 2 CTD, 2 crash on exit and one system freeze.
After I hard reset the PC I found my system was very sluggish and fallout had some areas where it would lag when I looked in the specific direction, after a while it CTD.
Once this happened and I restarted the game everything was fine, no lag in the areas where there was lag.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

It just crashes when I exit the door. Kinda disappointed.. I wanted to see those snobby tards get killed


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2008)

Just beat the game... Sad to say that once you beat it, you can't continue to play. So do much as you can before finishing the main quest cause after that, thats it.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a shame about the SDK issue... though I hear some mods are already in the works and/or completed.

I'm just hoping someone can pull out an LOD and texture pack.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2008)

From looking at the files in Fallout 3, they are the same format as Oblivion, so making a Fallout 3 Construction set should not take long at all.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank gawd for fast travel,  found it by accident,  then I got to another part of the game and it finally told me about it...  also using the 180.43 drivers I sometimes get a weird slowing down to a slideshow thing after I've been playing for awhile,  and I have get it to exit,  and restart and it works perfect again.  Weird because I don't go below 60fps,  should I be using an older driver for this?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I am trying to get the ghouls into tenpenny but when ever I unlock the terminal and Roy tells me to meet him out front and I go back to the door, I click on it and the game crashes. Anyone else have this problem?



I did it that way and no issue at all.  In fact i have had no issue's at all.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 2, 2008)

quick question
blow up megaton 
yes or no
which will benefit me more?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> quick question
> blow up megaton
> yes or no
> which will benefit me more?



Don't.  Quests in Megaton, and good Karma.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

I"ve left megaton up, but haven't disarmed the bomb yet,  leaving my options open.....
I think if you earn enough explosive skills,  you don't need the special detonator.... just a guess


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

Once you get the quest to go to GNR then you can blow it up if you really want to. I recommend helping the ghouls take over tenpenny tho, alot of fun


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

my bet, would be to finish all the side quests, THEN blow it up!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep, side quests first,  as much caps and gun and ammo as I can earn,  then perhaps kaboooom!  Sure would like to see that bomb go off!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 2, 2008)

This game is amazing!! It beats farcry 2 Hands down!
One of the best games ive ever played so far!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

it makes me wish oblivion had this combat engine... would have been such a better game.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 2, 2008)

I love using the Ripper! Great melee weapons


----------



## MopeyMartian (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone found the town where the AntAgonizer and the robot guy are fighting yet?  That cracked my sh_t up.

If you blow up Megaton does Tenpenny become your home-base?

I've barely played though and I'm already wondering how I'll play it the next time.  Kinda thinking I'll be an evil ninja assassin and get the Mr. Sandman perk.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

If you blow up megaton, you get a suite in Tenpenny Tower. There is a short quest from there but thats it.. Megaton has a ton of cool quests tho.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I love using the Ripper! Great melee weapons



I used to use this if some one starts running away after they realize attacking me wasn't such a good idea.

But I've left that in my brief case of crap as I built myself a shishkebab.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

I still haven't fired back up my farcry2,  must finish fallout now!  I missed the first 2 fallouts,  darn....


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I still haven't fired back up my farcry2,  must finish fallout now!  I missed the first 2 fallouts,  darn....



3 technically, with fallout tactics.


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I still haven't fired back up my farcry2,  must finish fallout now!  I missed the first 2 fallouts,  darn....



Try them out, but erase everything from Fallout 3 from your head first. They're not really related.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

Frick said:


> Try them out, but erase everything from Fallout 3 from your head first. They're not really related.



thus the joy of the fallout universe.... each vault has its own unique history and mutants to play with!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just beat the game... Sad to say that once you beat it, you can't continue to play. So do much as you can before finishing the main quest cause after that, thats it.



Anyone know of away to conuter this???


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 2, 2008)

I skimmed through the game, took less than a day to finish. I didn't even visit most places though.
Perhaps I'll play again when I'm completely bored, see how many people I can kill. Go on the evil road.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone know of away to conuter this???



DO IT AGAIN!
same goes for you dan!

I'm on my second run through and having a blast... getting all the extras by completing all the side quests, hacking every computer, opening every safe... theres lots of bonus, fun material.


----------



## ktr (Nov 2, 2008)

I hear that Bethesda might release a patch where you can continue playing on. 

At least give us a warning that the final quest will be FINAL.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

ktr said:


> I hear that Bethesda might release a patch where you can continue playing on.
> 
> At least give us a warning that the final quest will be FINAL.



It makes a save called #0002 if you look in your saves, its in the gift shop right before you cant go farther! And they made a save called #0001 at the end of 101 so you can make a new guy and not have to go through the first part again!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It makes a save called #0002 if you look in your saves, its in the gift shop right before you cant go farther! And they made a save called #0001 at the end of 101 so you can make a new guy and not have to go through the first part again!



Yep either that or go type in showracemenu in the command console to change the sex, race, hair etc of your character.


----------



## ktr (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It makes a save called #0002 if you look in your saves, its in the gift shop right before you cant go farther! And they made a save called #0001 at the end of 101 so you can make a new guy and not have to go through the first part again!



Sweet!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2008)

I beat the game just now.  I was very disappointed how short it was.  Once I got Tesla Armor and a Plasma rifle, the game became...   easy.  I am going to play it heavy weapons guy next.  And do all the quests on the side.  I will also blow up Megaton and all the stuff I did not do the first time around.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 2, 2008)

anyone know where to find the alien power cell?


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

so i take it nobody else found the crashed alien space ship?


----------



## ktr (Nov 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> so i take it nobody else found the crashed alien space ship?



Saw a youtube video of it. PRETTY AWESOME EASTER EGG. Looks like the only alien power cells that you will get for it is the ones next to the ship. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTdu5ABpSEE&fmt=6


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

omg that deserves a face palmeek:

in my defense though it wouldn't let me pick them up right away...so i just kinda walked away lol


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2008)

From the moment that robot "sliced" the birthday cake on the first sequences, I knew that the humor this time is going to be different from previous installations...

Wouldnt it be cool if Bethesda made a total remake of the first 2 series? (but then again, you'd know where to find the waterchip from FO1  )

Expansion pack is inevitable for FO3 though..


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2008)

got it on 360 a bit dissapointed but its a good game eitherway, just has the graphics and texture problems

loading is fine story is fine everything else is okay i think tho this is going to get completed during the week and traded in on friday for gears of war 2

its just not gripping me like other games have like oblivion or mass effect did

it like stalker oblvion with condemed graphics and some 50s 60s bioshock stlye stuff

all the skills ect do are for survival you need like science and repair and lockpick and the gun ones

3rd person view is just horrible tho

the story and gameplay are good enuf to overcome the short falls but if it dosnt pick up soon im gonna be trading for gears next friday while it still has some trade in value


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> got it on 360 a bit dissapointed but its a good game eitherway, just has the graphics and texture problems


That sucks - how bad is it?



MilkyWay said:


> all the skills ect do are for survival you need like science and repair and lockpick and the gun ones


not sure your point. there are multiple ways to complete quests in the game - talking people out of things, fighting your way through, and so on - the key is that its not possible for one character to do all of them, therefore its got replayabilty.



MilkyWay said:


> 3rd person view is just horrible tho


agreed. the character is off too far to the side.
 good for screenshots however.



MilkyWay said:


> the story and gameplay are good enuf to overcome the short falls but if it dosnt pick up soon im gonna be trading for gears next friday while it still has some trade in value


maybe you need to change the quests you're doing. the side quests and the main quests have a very different feel to them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> That sucks - how bad is it?
> 
> 
> not sure your point. there are multiple ways to complete quests in the game - talking people out of things, fighting your way through, and so on - the key is that its not possible for one character to do all of them, therefore its got replayabilty.
> ...




bloodlines quest with the vampires and i did a few others im not far into the game but i took down a few super mutants, one fight i just planted a few mines and lured the rock it guy into them, then the other guy i used the rock it to take out which was fun blasted him right in the chest using vats

but it got annoying when i had no ammo and had to run away from a mutant persisant bastard, he kept running and even when i was in the distance he kept getting shots on me i was like jesus just bugger off

there is this random police HQ coverd in mutants too

i dunno but i felt like i had to do the small arms up to survive and the repair or science whatever it was

the textures in game are not as good as the screenies look, on my mates tv you could notice all the jaggies on everything the charcter faces are not that good and some of the graphics have other issues it could be a console thing tho but when your out you hardly notice the jaggies but the textures are sometimes not that great

none of the graphics take away from the game tho i just put up with them but its a bit sad hopefully ill test on my new monitor and its better


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2008)

the graphics do sound like a console thing. They look great on PC (which is probably the source of the screenies)

With the game, i managed to get a laser pistol and ammo at the very start, in megaton. You dont need small arms if you dont want it. I raised it to 40, just so i can use a sawn off shotgun for emergencies.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the graphics do sound like a console thing. They look great on PC (which is probably the source of the screenies)
> 
> With the game, i managed to get a laser pistol and ammo at the very start, in megaton. You dont need small arms if you dont want it. I raised it to 40, just so i can use a sawn off shotgun for emergencies.



My 2nd Character majors in Energy Weapons, Repair and Speech. Not only can I talk my way out of situations but if necessary I can blast the b*****d in the face 

MilkyWay, that "random police HQ" is actually part of a quest


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2008)

I plan to play it through again.. then I'll name my character "The Messiah". Then I'll kill *everyone* from the moment I can get a hold of a deadly object. All of em. Too bad children don't die in FO3. And no more groin shots too.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 3, 2008)

Just maxxed out my XP and decided to go for the Explorer Perk.
Going to take my time cruising the wasteland looking for bobbleheads.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone know where i get the training or what ever to use the power armor?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anyone know where i get the training or what ever to use the power armor?



Brother Hood of steel. You eventually get to them in the main quest.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

damn another thing i missed, looks like i will be back tracking after work


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone here know how to enable SLI on this game? I opened up my RendererInfo.txt, and it shows SLI mode : no. RendererInfo.txt is not a config file. I tried looking up fallout ini files and found no traces of 'SLI' or anything related to multigpu or dual  gpu...


----------



## JC316 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is why I am taking my time. Looking in every nook that I can find. I am enjoying it very much. The only thing is that I have only found a few decent cities with merchants so far.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do things disappear here like Oblivion? I'm a hoarder in these games, which gives me problems early on when I don't have a storage space. If I just leave the stuff somewhere, will it disappear?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 3, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I plan to play it through again.. then I'll name my character "The Messiah". Then I'll kill *everyone* from the moment I can get a hold of a deadly object. All of em. Too bad children don't die in FO3. And no more groin shots too.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Do things disappear here like Oblivion? I'm a hoarder in these games, which gives me problems early on when I don't have a storage space. If I just leave the stuff somewhere, will it disappear?



I have only had one instance of that happening. I had to drop a few Assault rifles to pick up a fat man and they vanished. Otherwise, I just store them at my suite at Tenpenny Tower. 

In all honesty, this game feels more like Morrowind than Oblivion to me. Just the way people interact and the way that you have to get to certain areas and the fact that there is so much more to do in between objectives. Always somewhere new to explore and find decent stuff.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I have only had one instance of that happening. I had to drop a few Assault rifles to pick up a fat man and they vanished. Otherwise, I just store them at my suite at Tenpenny Tower.
> 
> In all honesty, this game feels more like Morrowind than Oblivion to me. Just the way people interact and the way that you have to get to certain areas and the fact that there is so much more to do in between objectives. Always somewhere new to explore and find decent stuff.



Was that suite awarded as part of a quest? Perhaps I should pursue the main a bit more to get stabilized like that, I've been a-wandering.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Was that suite awarded as part of a quest? Perhaps I should pursue the main a bit more to get stabilized like that, I've been a-wandering.



Yep. Make Megaton go boom and you get a suite.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 3, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Yep. Make Megaton go boom and you get a suite.



Or defuse the bomb and get a house in Megaton


----------



## MopeyMartian (Nov 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Do things disappear here like Oblivion? I'm a hoarder in these games, which gives me problems early on when I don't have a storage space. If I just leave the stuff somewhere, will it disappear?



I've found that if you store something in a box, locker, etc. inside of a specific building (Springvale High, Minimart, Library) it won't disappear.  I've been using this for a few days to cash in on lose raider armor.  Just fast-travel back to Megaton, unload then go back for the rest.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

ok now im baffled i can't find the head of the BOS, you know the one who is supposed to give the dude permission to train me to use the power armor, i've searched the entire GNR building and the surrounding area but i can't find the dude, is there some where else im supposed to look?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ok now im baffled i can't find the head of the BOS, you know the one who is supposed to give the dude permission to train me to use the power armor, i've searched the entire GNR building and the surrounding area but i can't find the dude, is there some where else im supposed to look?



its a dialogue bug. he isnt in the GNR building at all, but the BOS main base, which you get to later in the main quest.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 3, 2008)

ohhhh ok thanks, driving me nuts, does it happen after i check out purity's control room/lab thing?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ohhhh ok thanks, driving me nuts, does it happen after i check out purity's control room/lab thing?



it took me about an hour of doing main quest only, to get to the power armour training. 
spoiler free, you have to escort some people to the BoS main base, and thats when you get in.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 4, 2008)

might i ask as to where i have to go to escort these people, idk i am having such a hard time with this


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> might i ask as to where i have to go to escort these people, idk i am having such a hard time with this



its main quest. you even get a pointer on your compass and map, its kinda hard to miss it. Follow dad, and you'll end up there.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 4, 2008)

ohh ok thanks i was just looking for it 
well now im going to continue the main quest
thanks for your patience mussels


----------



## ktr (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG...I FOUND HAROLD!!! If you know fallout series, you know who I am talking about!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 4, 2008)

ktr said:


> OMG...I FOUND HAROLD!!! If you know fallout series, you know who I am talking about!



I call him bob


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah I'm officially addicted to this game...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2008)

ktr said:


> OMG...I FOUND HAROLD!!! If you know fallout series, you know who I am talking about!



sorry... dont know. do tell!


----------



## jimmyme (Nov 4, 2008)

At least Fallout 3 has lived up to its hype - not true of other games recently!

Still, has lots of problems like Oblivion had.... Thing is when you have this much freedom, lots of things don't get worked out, cause well AI just isnt up to it. 
Example: You can enter a room of a group of people. Go into an adoining room with one of their 'friends'. Kill him, then put on his clothes and walk back in and talk to them -and noones none the wiser! And this happens with HEAPS of things! 
Example: you can steal things off people when you are hidden in another room from them. And suddenly they hate you! When theres no way they could have known.

For me, its part of a greater problem in gaming- while recently visual have increased GREATLY, AI seems to be the down syndromed little brother, having not increased as proportionately.

Anyway, enough ranting, its a good game! DIG!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2008)

> ...AI seems to be the down syndromed little brother, having not increased as proportionately.


Well in the case of Fallout universe, people (and mutants) in it really are somewhat down syndromed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2008)

played it some more and compared to the pc version its not as polished, it has low load times but the AA AF is not as good

the textures for fallout 3 on pc and consoles are to me some of them horrible

but the story is picking up just gets annoying when shotguns seem to do little damage

i did a few side quests now im going to just do most of the main quest


the supermarket super duper mart has loads of guns so go there but be warned it is gaured heavy easy for those who have done a few quests are a few levels but at the start its going to be dodgy so sneak around

was it better to destroy megaton or keep it? i keept it got a few side quests in the town but you could do that first then blow it up


----------



## Darknova (Nov 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> played it some more and compared to the pc version its not as polished, it has low load times but the AA AF is not as good
> 
> the textures for fallout 3 on pc and consoles are to me some of them horrible
> 
> ...



The reward for blowing it up is a suite in Tenpenny Towers, the reward for disarming the bomb, is a house in Megaton.

If you blow up Megaton you lose all the quests that start in Megaton, but you can still do the quest at Tenpenny Towers, so you lose more by blowing Megaton up.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2008)

Darknova said:


> The reward for blowing it up is a suite in Tenpenny Towers, the reward for disarming the bomb, is a house in Megaton.
> 
> If you blow up Megaton you lose all the quests that start in Megaton, but you can still do the quest at Tenpenny Towers, so you lose more by blowing Megaton up.



thats reasuring, i thought well i just got a shack and i could have had this luxuary pad not that it matters tho, anyway you get to use the shop and stuff in megaton and the girl sells a rock it build plan

i need to get futher in this game i will defo complete it tho then ill think about trading it in


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> shotguns seem to do little damage



make sure your gun is repaired, you have small arms skill, and you're up close.

 I find at distance i take 1-2 bars of health tops, yet i run up in their face, press the gun into their eye socket (sometimes literally) and smash V a lot. I then proceed to watch brains and eyeballs go flying on the first shot.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> thats reasuring, i thought well i just got a shack and i could have had this luxuary pad not that it matters tho, anyway you get to use the shop and stuff in megaton and the girl sells a rock it build plan
> 
> i need to get futher in this game i will defo complete it tho then ill think about trading it in



TBH, the suite and house are about as useful as the houses in Oblivion are. Except for boxes to store your stuff and a bed their bloody useless, and their looks/condition mean nothing.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by MilkyWay  View Post
> shotguns seem to do little damage


A sneak attack critical on close range do wonders to super mutants. ^^. Too bad combat shotguns do not have burst fire. I also miss the feature in which burst fire do wonders to clumped up enemies.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 4, 2008)

I miss groin shots


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2008)

The only thing that really has me disappointed in this game is a frequent crashes to the desktop.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only thing that really has me disappointed in this game is a frequent crashes to the desktop.



I have had a share of them and they seem similar to the ones I was having in oblivion.
Not frequent though.

I also an issue now and then when I pan in a certain area it will pause for a spilt second.
Closing out of the game and reloading solves it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, autosave is keeping me from getting pissed about it but it is still unacceptable.  No software should ever crash unless it is in alpha.

Also, in Girdershade, does that guy ever come back?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2008)

my small arms is 45 but i think ill have to run up to the ememy to do it
running up tho they usualy get a few shots in first

good tip carry stims everywhere stock when possible


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 4, 2008)

fyi the alien pistol will vaporize most of the lower enimies in 1 shot, and super brutes in 2


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 4, 2008)

I found a place that has *96 Alien power cells* its in a really big radioactive crater with a big dump truck laying on its side the Alien power cells are sitting next the the turned over truck. I'll have to screen shot it on my map.

Also, did anyone else find the bethesda studios? in game?!

Edit: 

Also vault 112 is fu*ked UP!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> I'm goin to be leaving to get my copy of Fallout 3 in about 23 minutes when my nearby game stop opens at 10:00am, right now it is exactly 9:37am.



Dude, where I live there was only 1 person that reserved it. I went up there to check out the place and there was only one guy buying the game, the whole day.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, autosave is keeping me from getting pissed about it but it is still unacceptable.  No software should ever crash unless it is in alpha.
> 
> Also, in Girdershade, does that guy ever come back?



I have a feeling it could be related to our CPUs and the game engine.

I don't think I have been to Girdershade yet.
Found Father but I decided to meet up to carry on the main mission later.
I think America can wait a few more days before G.E.C.K gets underway.
Right now doing the Superhuman Gambit mission.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok i'm really pissed. My save games files won't load. It just crashes with the Not responding error.

Any solutions? Besides starting a new game...

EDIT Fixed it, just needed to tweak some settings in the .ini.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Nov 4, 2008)

Sit boy, sit...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok i'm really pissed. My save games files won't load. It just crashes with the Not responding error.
> 
> Any solutions? Besides starting a new game...
> 
> EDIT Fixed it, just needed to tweak some settings in the .ini.



What?
Your save files stopped working?
Did this happen for no reason?

If so thats pretty rubbish.:shadedshu

Hope I don't get this problem.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 4, 2008)

That happened to me w/ Oblivion. Usually a re-install fixed the issue.

Has anyone else run into word puzzles that have no solution? I'm at this one in the museum of tech (the planetarium) and over and over I keep finding that something's wrong, there is no possible right answer given what they've said the correct letters are so far (for instance the most recent one told me the first two words I selected had 0/6 correct letters, yet every other word on there had at least one of those letters). Pretty perplexing, especially since the game seems to make this list at random, I don't know how it's code could make it uncrackable, but that seems to be the case......


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Has anyone else run into word puzzles that have no solution? I'm at this one in the museum of tech (the planetarium) and over and over I keep finding that something's wrong, there is no possible right answer given what they've said the correct letters are so far (for instance the most recent one told me the first two words I selected had 0/6 correct letters, yet every other word on there had at least one of those letters). Pretty perplexing, especially since the game seems to make this list at random, I don't know how it's code could make it uncrackable, but that seems to be the case......



Not as of yet but I do find the hacking puzzle a bit too hard no matter what level you are at.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 4, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Dude, where I live there was only 1 person that reserved it. I went up there to check out the place and there was only one guy buying the game, the whole day.



Shit, I got the last copy from my gamestop. Called and had them hold it for me.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 4, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> I found a place that has *96 Alien power cells* its in a really big radioactive crater with a big dump truck laying on its side the Alien power cells are sitting next the the turned over truck. I'll have to screen shot it on my map.
> 
> Also, did anyone else find the bethesda studios? in game?!
> 
> ...




112? Try 106 that's f***ed up 

Anyone having issues with constant crashes try this

Find your ffdshow options (assuming it's installed) and add fallout3.exe as an exclusion. It cut my CTD's considerably. I still get the odd one, but not the 4 or 5 an hour I used to get.


----------



## largon (Nov 4, 2008)

MopeyMartian said:


> Sit boy, sit...
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/mopeymartian/sitboy.jpg


Sometimes it's nice just to sit down and talk things through... 





Or just party 'till you drop...


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 5, 2008)

hey does anyone know if there is a way to get the big robot working?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hey does anyone know if there is a way to get the big robot working?



Only by following the quest.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 5, 2008)

I am loving the brutality in this game so much  I popped my first head off a few days ago...

the bf is playing it on his right now....it runs great on my rig, but it runs so awesome on his hehe...he's almost done with the main quest already... wish the game wasn't so short


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I am loving the brutality in this game so much  I popped my first head off a few days ago...
> 
> the bf is playing it on his right now....it runs great on my rig, but it runs so awesome on his hehe...he's almost done with the main quest already... wish the game wasn't so short



I'd tell him not to finish the main quest so fast, cause once you do thats it no more fun for that character.


----------



## ktr (Nov 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> sorry... dont know. do tell!



Fallout's favorite ghoul. 

You can watch Gametrailer's Fallout Retrospective: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/42026.html

It talks about Harold and Bob.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'd tell him not to finish the main quest so fast, cause once you do thats it no more fun for that character.



I told him once you  beat it, you beat it...and well he beat it... I won't spoil what he did...but I'm going to do a different ending with my character...damn good game though, great voice acting, kinda was like watching a badass movie


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 5, 2008)

i did enjoy the final assult though, that was pretty badass

although they should releases a patch so you can keep playing, i finally got the ability to use that damn armor but it was short lived

definitely the best game I've played this year hands down

now to do it again, but with a little bit more "civilian casualties"


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

"COMMUNISM EQUALS FAILURE"

Pissed myself laughing at that. I'm on my second run through now, i intend to fill out all the side quests after i get the power armour, just so i can mess around as the god of the wastelands


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2008)

My only probs with the game.

1. No traits like there we're in the other Fallouts.
2. Perception has nothing to do with accuracy small guns(energy weps, Big guns) does.
3. Tagged skills dont increase by two when you put in one point
4. Laser rifle doesnt do laser damage and seems weak.
5. No discriptions for items in your inventory.
6. Can't put skills past 100.
7. Requiring a Science/Lockpick skill of 50, 75, 100 to pick locks/Hack computers.

I think it was dumbed down for consol f@gs, I MEAN players.


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

*Mussels*,
Good thing one can take a shortcut and completely ignore the actual main storyline to get power armor training (and a pile of Enclave armors). When you leave Vault 101 just head straight to 



Spoiler



Vault 112


 where pops hangs in, get him out and _run_ after him to 



Spoiler



Rivet City & Purifier


. But I'm sure you already knew this. 

*Nick89*,
Agreed. This game feel like Elder Scrolls: Oblivion with a _Fallout mod_ taking place in a simplified, cutout, watered&dumbed -down world of Fallout. Side quests are just silly and the actual gameplay (wandering around shooting things) is really repetitive = boring. And boy, are the dialogs are utterly, completely, insultingly _moronic_. 

*Fallout 3 is not a sequel to 1 & 2 - it's not really a "Fallout".*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> My only probs with the game.
> 
> 1. No traits like there we're in the other Fallouts.
> 2. Perception has nothing to do with accuracy small guns(energy weps, Big guns) does.
> ...




1. yeah. but its a different style, too.
2. I figured perception should alter all long range weapons, tbh. agreed.
3. *shrug* its up to the game devs to balance it.
4. it does for me. they turn into piles of red ash.
5. Odd that. i never needed/cared for it?
6. 100% = 100%. I see no problems with this.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 1. yeah. but its a different style, too.
> 2. I figured perception should alter all long range weapons, tbh. agreed.
> 3. *shrug* its up to the game devs to balance it.
> 4. it does for me. they turn into piles of red ash.
> ...




I just used the Laser rifle I guess its ok, 

Traits we're a big part of you're charater in Fallout 1&2 

5. I loved reading the awesome discriptions about items in the first two fallouts.

6. In the first two fallouts you could put you're skills up to 300


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

i only played fallout tactics, i never played 1 or 2. Due to the level 20 cap, a skill level of 300 would be next to impossible to achieve.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2008)

It wasnt the point to get you're skill the 300 !!!!! You could put your fu*king small guns skill to 120 and be god of head shots... 

and no wonder, you didnt even play the first two....:shadedshu


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

*Mussels*,
You've never played Fallout 1 & 2? Only Tactics, which is not a Fallout either? 
Better grab the originals and see what _Fallout_ is about then... 

It's really a blasphemy they named this game "_Fallout_ 3". It's not Fallout.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

largon said:


> *Mussels*,
> You've never played Fallout 1 & 2? Only Tactics, which is not a Fallout either?
> Better grab the originals and see what _Fallout_ is about then...



now why would i do that. you 1&2 fanatics seem to want to hate this game, at least i get to enjoy it for what it is


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonder why us "fallout fanatics" hate this game? 
Because it totally _sucks_ compared to 1 & 2.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree largon, Its not truely fallout 3 but I am having fun with it.

ALSO: the power armour is watered down ALOT 

In the first two fallouts small weapons like pistols did no damage to you and rifles did maby 1-5 DMG if they got a good hit, energy weapons  and big guns were to still be feared however =]

I was walking around the wastes in my newly repaired power armour and a group of raiders were abled to get me to 2/3 HP wtf.... they had pistols and hunting rifles.


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

It's just absurd they even cut many of the weapons that existed in FO2. There's _no_ M72 Gauss Rifle, _no_ Red Ryder BB *LE*, _no_ Louisville Slugger, _no_ Jackhammer, _no_ CAWS, _no_ different types of miniguns, _no_ weapon upgrades *and not even the freakin' Bozar .223*. 
And melee weapons are now useless too... Super Sledge? You gotta be joking...


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2008)

I loved the Bozar!  I cant beleave it ether.. the only big guns are the Minigun, Flamer, and Missle launcher......WTF bethesda I had SOME faith in you!!

AND theres no .223 Pistol! that thing saved my ass countless times when I was using my bozar and then got one of my arms crippled!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> My only probs with the game.
> 
> 1. No traits like there we're in the other Fallouts.
> 2. Perception has nothing to do with accuracy small guns(energy weps, Big guns) does.
> ...



Indeed. And that 50, 75, 100 is very oblivion-like. Not to mention the dumbed down armor specs. All the specs it has right now is Damage reduction value, weight and condition. Whereas the classic would have rich details about armors (AC, reduction vs certain damage like plasma, laser, fire etc.).

some line of fire weapons like burst fire weapons does not do simultaneous multiple target damage..

I just missed the part where numbers were important (from how many damage you were dealing to an enemy, to how many HP does an NPC has through the awareness perk.)

Some other FO3 rant:

- No more eye and groin shots (which is strategic imo).
- Children dont die
- no critical miss
- no knockdown and unconcious status
- no unlocking door by means of attacking it
- no "use" consumable to target NPC.
- Key NPCs that continue the main storyline does not die but instead become "unconcious" (not the same as the battle status of the first 2. More like scripted event)  wtf.

reminds me of the mechwarrior video game franchise and how less detailed it became as time progressed.



Dont get me wrong though, Im trying to enjoy this game for what it is. I drown myself that this is somewhat not Fallout "3" but rather just another FO spinoff (Fallout: Insert subtitle here). I simulated that I did not know the first 2 installation and saw that it is also quite enjoyable some times.

However, if you were not able to play the 1 & 2, I'd say you missed almost half of your PC gaming life in the late 90s. Whilst you were doing your "Limit Break" or whatever on your jap RPGs, I was pumping up Sulik with jets and psychos as I watch him mutilate an entire band of slavers.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

groin shots were fun. Eye shots were great too. knockdown status, yeah i miss that.

i was too busy with AOE 1/2, total annihilation, and the C&C/red alert games to play the fallouts


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2008)

Since I have only played Fallout 3 I don't miss out the other things in the older fallouts.

So this game is really good IMO but there are some things which niggle, like the Level 20 cap, so I can't get anymore perks or get my stats to 100 and the fact you can't carry on after the main mission ends.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

Look at it this way: its oblivion with a replaced combat system (and a GOOD one at that), with a fallout mod. Its rather fun if you play it that way, and the sense of humour is still in there.

if your only concerns are small ones, then it means the game was GOOD!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't like the combat system at all.  For crying out loud, it's 10 parts RPG and 1 part FPS.  The guns never bloody shoot where you aim--it decides if you are going to hit or miss before the moment the shot is taken.  The only way to play the game is to use VATS which completely eliminates the need to be skillful.

Another issue is I did a Black Widow move on the Roland guy in Girdershade and he never came back.  I was gonna give him the Naughty Nightware but I couldn't ever find him again.

The crashes are frequent.

As mentioned previously, this is Oblivion with a Fallout mod.

Overall, I would recommend but only on one condition: your first priority is to explore--if you pursue the main story, it will be over quick and you will be disappointed.  I haven't played preceeding Fallout games so I can't rate by comparison.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 5, 2008)

I've finished dead space and only up to 8% in far cry 2, its become a very tedious game and I've only just started it. I regret buying it now...  I shoulda waited for fallout 3 >.<, copy is coming either friday or monday. 

Also I bought Mass Effect lol, any chance I'll be playing that over this game? Sounds unlikely from what I've read from you guys so far haha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2008)

Mass Effect is an excellant game.  IMO, it's more repetitive than Fallout 3 though.  The problem with Oblivion is you could see recycleable chunks that they used for map construction.  You can still see some of that in Fallout 3 but it's not abused to the point it is annoying like in Oblivion.  Mass Effect, on the other hand, is much worse in that reguard than Oblivion, especially on the side missions and planet exploration.

Let me put it this way in terms of the game feeling like a "chore:"
Farcry 2 > Mass Effect > Oblivion > Fallout 3

If Farcry 2 had a "Quick Travel" function, it would beat out Mass Effect just because it has more variety on the side but it's a pain in the ass to get around.

Rating the games from worst to best, I'd say I put them in this order:
Farcry 2, Fallout 3, Mass Effect, Oblivion

Mass Effect and Fallout 3 are a toss up for me.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess I'll be playing both then, cheers for the explanation


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

fallout is great. My advice is to pick a character type, be it from your own personality or fictional, and play that way. This game isnt like some, where playing good or evil is a moot point - you do get dialogue (and therefore, gameplay differences) from being good, evil, or having related perks.

Its not all important stuff either, i convinced some kid to run away from home, talked an old guy out of suicide, and so on... you get to have fun with your choices!

(Hell, you get to nuke a town if you want to.. how cool is that!)


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mass Effect is an excellant game.  IMO, it's more repetitive than Fallout 3 though.  The problem with Oblivion is you could see recycleable chunks that they used for map construction.  You can still see some of that in Fallout 3 but it's not abused to the point it is annoying like in Oblivion.  Mass Effect, on the other hand, is much worse in that reguard than Oblivion, especially on the side missions and planet exploration.
> 
> Let me put it this way in terms of the game feeling like a "chore:"
> Farcry 2 > Mass Effect > Oblivion > Fallout 3
> ...



take a bus


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Rating the games from worst to best, I'd say I put them in this order:
> Farcry 2, Fallout 3, Mass Effect, Oblivion.



Yeah my brother bought Far Cry 2 and was so disappointed he returned it for Fallout 3.
He said Far Cry 2 has very nice graphics but thats all it has going for it.
Also something about respawing enemies in villages.

I'm still enjoying Fallout 3 as I have not found it a chore yet.
I just hope some mods come out for the game the same way mods came out for Oblivion.

I hear Bethsda are already starting on a new Morrowind.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 5, 2008)

holy crap lol I didn't think it was going to be that cool, I'm pretty new to the series so yeah im pretty much clueless so far on the content. Anyways.... off topic question, Vampire bloodlines the masquerade was a great game, almost legendary to me despite the bugs. Do the NPC's have as much character as the characters from VampB Masquerade??


----------



## KainXS (Nov 5, 2008)

you can actually use the oblivion ini optimizations

thats nice


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2008)

KainXS said:


> you can actually use the oblivion ini optimizations
> 
> thats nice



I wouldn't mess with the preloadcell thing, can' t remeber what it was called. 

I changed it form 5 to 9 and it worked for a while, but now my save games won't load. I don't know if it was from that or what but I tried changing it back to 5 and it crashes even sooner. I'm hoping that the patch that will come out this week will fix it for me.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 5, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah my brother bought Far Cry 2 and was so disappointed he returned it for Fallout 3.
> He said Far Cry 2 has very nice graphics but thats all it has going for it.
> Also something about respawing enemies in villages.
> 
> ...



new Morrowind, I highly doubt it.

remember in Oblivion when you hear the townspeople talking about the Nerevarine? They said he/she went to Akavir and hasn't been heard from since arriving there, I bet that is the premise of the 5th game, which will be so damn sweet


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought they announced it was going to take place in Skyrim (land of the Nords).  Or was it something to do with the High Elfs?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2008)

I have not played the other Fallouts, altho I believe I have both on cds somewhere.... I agree with the 'Oblivion-like' look and feel to the game, but since I love Obliv, it's all good with me. I do wish the accuracy was a bit better, since I'm one of those that prefers quality to quantity (shoot _better_, not more), but I've just started the game, so maybe I'll get better. The Autoaim option is pretty cool tho, as I really enjoyed lining up a shot to her left arm, the pistol in the right, and then her head, which resulted in a mild spin, the gun exploding, and then her charging me with no weapons as I blow her head off with a crit :shadedshu  . Anyway, relatively good game, and maybe, with STALKER, COD4, and this, I will survive to see WotLK in a week, and it will be worth the wait


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

How do I disable autoaim? I'm not talking about VATS but the _actual_ autoaim during realtime. Like if you aim&shoot next to a target but the bullet/projectile is automatically "guided" onto the target.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2008)

console is how its spelt and well you just ignorant you deliberatly typed that to prove people like me who own a console

getting into the game a bit more and now i have my monitor set up it should look nicer


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm loving this game so far. The environment is nice, and it is perhaps a bit too much like ES, but still great none the less. I haven't had any problems w/ aiming or crashing myself. If I can I usually don't go into VATS, as I can pull of a headshot relatively easily w/ a hunting rifle from a good distance, w/ VATS the aim is random based on stats. I know a lot of you fallout fans seem to be mad a Bethesda, but you can really never expect a franchise to change studios and stay the same way. Plus it's been a long time since number 2, lot's of technological advancement since then, it would be silly _not_ to reinvent the series. It's kept the main things though it seems, environment, humor, story, and complexity (albeit not as complex as the first two).

The main glitch I've found so far is a couple of seemingly uncrackable computers. No matter how many times I restart the game or the puzzle, 2 particular monitors that I found refuse to yield puzzles that are solvable. I'm figuring the first patch will fix this.



largon said:


> How do I disable autoaim? I'm not talking about VATS but the _actual_ autoaim during realtime. Like if you aim&shoot next to a target but the bullet/projectile is automatically "guided" onto the target.



I haven't noticed that at all. When not in VATS the guns tend to go where I aim them, so long as it isn't a minigun or something like that.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2008)

largon said:


> How do I disable autoaim? I'm not talking about VATS but the _actual_ autoaim during realtime. Like if you aim&shoot next to a target but the bullet/projectile is automatically "guided" onto the target.



From what I've experienced VATS is nothing more than a pause and choose a body part system. Your actual aim is still governed by your skills. So if you place your cursor over a target (or in the vicinity) you're bullet is still not guaranteed to go where you want it to.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 5, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I thought they announced it was going to take place in Skyrim (land of the Nords).  Or was it something to do with the High Elfs?



Skyrim would be cool...but it'll be easy for them to make  I bet it'll look like a mix of Bruma and Solstheim.

Summerset Isle would be cool but the best would be Valenwood or Akavir. (in case you haven't discovered, I'm a hard core Elder Scrolls fan and lore expert )


VATS is so sweet...once you get your small guns or whatever you use above 90 you're gonna get a exploding headshot almost every time


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> new Morrowind, I highly doubt it.
> 
> remember in Oblivion when you hear the townspeople talking about the Nerevarine? They said he/she went to Akavir and hasn't been heard from since arriving there, I bet that is the premise of the 5th game, which will be so damn sweet




Nope don't have the slightest idea what your'e talking about.
I heard this rumor off my brother so it maybe somewhat incorrect.
I think when he said morrowwind he maybe meaning another elderscrolls.

But yes it's most probably another elderscrolls rather than another morrowind in the works.

To go back on to the Fallout 3 topic. . . .
Does anyone use Xfire while playing this game?
I find if Xfre disconnects, the mouse cursor acts strange when looking at the pip-boy screen.


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I haven't noticed that at all. When not in VATS the guns tend to go where I aim them, so long as it isn't a minigun or something like that.


I noticed when I toyed with laser weapons; see the vid I shot (linked below). 


Darknova said:


> From what I've experienced VATS is nothing more than a pause and choose a body part system. (...)


As I said, I am _not_ talking about VATS. 
*pokes *Darknova* with a stick*

I'm talking about this. (<- fo3_realtime_autoaim_2.avi, 5.0MB)
Blackouts are savegame quickloads, no video editing (cutting nor pasting) involved.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2008)

largon said:


> I noticed when I toyed with laser weapons; see the vid I shot (linked below).
> As I said, I am _not_ talking about VATS.
> *pokes *Darknova* with a stick*
> 
> ...



I was pointing out that VATS is nothing more than a pause and choose body part system. The actual aiming is the same system regardless of whether or not you activate VATS. From what I've experienced in game, the aiming system is the exact same one underneath. I've noticed exactly the same as you largon, and that's the conclusion I've come to, sorry if it's not too clear, I know what I mean


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2008)

I realized when my skill was low even with the guns I did well to hit.  It is skill that really guides the weapon...  not just the skill points.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

someone mentioned earlier, a fix for crashing when loading save games. I think it mentioned FFDshow and an .ini tweak.

I've disabled it in FFDshow, now i need to know that .ini tweak... please.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

i found a fix! wooo.

Edit: no i didnt.


----------



## largon (Nov 6, 2008)

*Darknova*,
I don't think weapon skill (Small Guns, etc.) affect accuracy in realtime as the video was shot on a 3rd level character with strength of 2 and Energy Weapons skill at 21%, yet there's still a clear autoaim. Even with the gatling laser, which uses Big Guns skill (@ 17% in the vid) and is highly dependant of strength. 

On a sidenote; 
10mm pistol + 3rd level character > three BoS Outcasts in Power Armors with laser rifles and a gatling laser. Those Outcasts had no chance against a weakling 19yo girl in a Vault suit waving a silly 10mm pistol... 
*facepalm*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

bah, my fix didnt work. still need to know what to do to fix this game.

Problem occured after updating sound card drivers, but i dont really want to roll back, just because this one game cant get its head around the changes.


Edit: ok, kinda solution. seems stable for now.

1. turn off EAX support in drivers
2. use alchemy universal to add openAL EAX support.

God knows why, but it works.


----------



## Grings (Nov 6, 2008)

*Im either gonna cry or smash something...*

I just cannot get this game to run, i had one crash inside the vault as some music started, so added the game to the ffdshow exceptions list, but it still does it in the same place everytime.
Thats not the worst part though, as loading the last autosave gets me past it, however as soon as i leave the vault the game crashes (blackscreen, keyboard unresponsive but music keeps playing, have to reset pc, if running in windowed mode it simply stops running with no error message)
I have tried older nvidia drivers, updating directx, latest and older sound drivers, putting my c-media based soundcard in this rig (and many different drivers for that) and unclocking everything.
At a guess i would say its a codec other than ffdshow causing this error, but nero is the only other codecs im aware of on this rig, and i tried removing that (and ffdshow) to no avail

fake edit: oh and this is on xp pro sp3, i cant try vista at the moment as i used the hdd for a new build for a pal, and dont have the free hdd space for it atm


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

you might have the same problem i just did. Auzen sound card. Theres a button in the latest drivers, called something EX - its some EAX setting, if you have it, turn it off. (its on the same page as enabling digital audio/dolby encoding)

also, try alchemy universal. worked for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2008)

At first I wasn't going to buy this game because of the censorship. But I caved and felt horrible doing so. Now I feel bad because I killed the two goul meth dealers in the subway for one of their pants. Theres got to be something wrong with me. :shadedshu


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 7, 2008)

largon said:


> *Darknova*,
> I don't think weapon skill (Small Guns, etc.) affect accuracy in realtime as the video was shot on a 3rd level character with strength of 2 and Energy Weapons skill at 21%, yet there's still a clear autoaim. Even with the gatling laser, which uses Big Guns skill (@ 17% in the vid) and is highly dependant of strength.
> 
> On a sidenote;
> ...



Does it go away when you select the hardest difficulty level? Even if it doesn't, I would wager that battle will become a tad more difficult.


----------



## largon (Nov 7, 2008)

Difficulty level has no effect on it. 


.
.
.
Meh. 
Retarded console game. I guess it's just better to install FO1 & 2 as this abomination called "Fallout 3" continuosly manages to find new ways to digust me more and more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At first I wasn't going to buy this game because of the censorship. But I caved and felt horrible doing so. Now I feel bad because I killed the two goul meth dealers in the subway for one of their pants. Theres got to be something wrong with me. :shadedshu


Indeed.  I gave the one Ghoul a crapload of Sugar Bombs and now I can buy Ultrajet from him! 

...

Never used Jet let alone Ultrajet so I really don't know why I'm happy about that.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone had any of these glitches?

Walter appears to have disappeared from megaton.
Do dead bodies disappear in Megaton as the Sheriff and Mr Burke have disappeared after being killed.
NPCs flying vertically straight up into the air until they can't be seen.
Rare instances where a worm like thing zaps around in the air by the dead character.
Rad Scorpions walking around on thier pincers/ half stuck in the terrain sometimes when off in the distance.
Mirelurks sometimes walking on an angle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2008)

>> Walter appears to have disappeared from megaton.
Yes.  I actually caught the male Stahl (Joe?) in the pump house where Walter is supposed to be.  He was sitting at his desk and was acting all kinds of suspicious when I talked to him (acted guilty).  I suspected that he killed Walter so I looked in the desk that he was sitting at (it was criminal to do so).  I didn't find anything incriminating.  I was "Very Good" most of the time so I wonder if an evil character gets hired by Stahl to whack Walter.  That's my only guess.


>> Do dead bodies disappear in Megaton as the Sheriff and Mr Burke have disappeared after being killed.
Never had anyone die in Megaton so can't confirm nor deny it.

>> NPCs flying vertically straight up into the air until they can't be seen.
Haven't had that problem.

>> Rare instances where a worm like thing zaps around in the air by the dead character.
Haven't seen that.  How obvious is this worm and how long does it take to appear?  I could have missed it.

>> Rad Scorpions walking around on thier pincers/ half stuck in the terrain sometimes when off in the distance.
It seems like I did see a Rad Scorpion do something weird when it was a ways off.  I don't remember what though.

>> Mirelurks sometimes walking on an angle.[/QUOTE]
They turn really slow it seems so sometimes it looks like they do walk towards you at an angle.  I can't say it was so bad that it was ackward though.


My main problem was Roland not being in Girdershade when first arriving and, after using the "Dark Widow" chat option, he never came back.  I was never given an opportunity to give him the "Naughty Nightware" because of it. He was supposed to get a lot of Nuka-Cola Quantum and bring it back.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 8, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> >> Walter appears to have disappeared from megaton.
> Yes.  I actually caught the male Stahl (Joe?) in the pump house where Walter is supposed to be.  He was sitting at his desk and was acting all kinds of suspicious when I talked to him (acted guilty).  I suspected that he killed Walter so I looked in the desk that he was sitting at (it was criminal to do so).  I didn't find anything incriminating.  I was "Very Good" most of the time so I wonder if an evil character gets hired by Stahl to whack Walter.  That's my only guess.
> 
> 
> ...


They turn really slow it seems so sometimes it looks like they do walk towards you at an angle.  I can't say it was so bad that it was ackward though.


My main problem was Roland not being in Girdershade when first arriving and, after using the "Dark Widow" chat option, he never came back.  I was never given an opportunity to give him the "Naughty Nightware" because of it. He was supposed to get a lot of Nuka-Cola Quantum and bring it back.  [/QUOTE]

Theres some side mission where your'e supposed to fix all the leaks in the pipes at Megaton and Walter is the one you ask.
But yes the other guy sitting at his desk did seem suspicious.

The NPC was Deathclaw, I think it was at Old Onely?
I fired a missle at it and he took off up into the air like superman and kept on going.

My bother has seen the worm thing on his system, it moves on angles really fast but in one area.
If I chuck a frag grenade at it, then it stops and becomes whatever it was supposed to be.

Yes the Rad Scorpions were off in the distance.

Can't say I have been to Girdershade yet.

Another glitch this is the graffiti on the side of buildings off in the distance flickering.

I had the same issue Bioshock but was fixed in a patch.


----------



## largon (Nov 8, 2008)

Jow Stahl has _nothing_ to with Walter's disappearance. Stahl just "hangs around" in the water processing plant at nights. Doc can tell you that... 
Walter has a knack of getting himself killed by falling off various places, due to a glitch. Use console to resurrect him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Theres some side mission where your'e supposed to fix all the leaks in the pipes at Megaton and Walter is the one you ask.
> But yes the other guy sitting at his desk did seem suspicious.


Yeah, he vanished some time after that.  I gave him a lot of scrap metal and eventually, he never showed again.  I never found his corpse either.




Widjaja said:


> The NPC was Deathclaw, I think it was at Old Onely?
> I fired a missle at it and he took off up into the air like superman and kept on going.


Deathclaw?  The only Deathclaws I've seen are those gastly beasts--no NPCs. 




Widjaja said:


> My bother has seen the worm thing on his system, it moves on angles really fast but in one area.
> If I chuck a frag grenade at it, then it stops and becomes whatever it was supposed to be.


Nope, never seen anything like that.




Widjaja said:


> Can't say I have been to Girdershade yet.


It's on the far west of the map on the road.  It only has two small houses under an elevated highway, I think.  Nothing too impressive.




Widjaja said:


> Another glitch this is the graffiti on the side of buildings off in the distance flickering.


I haven't noticed that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone else hate how slow you run/walk....

At the main menu, hit tilde to bring up the console.

Then type, setgs fmoverunmult 7

Can increase over 7 but if you use 3rd person view the animiation is all screwed up.


----------



## largon (Nov 9, 2008)

.
.
.
Not a single type of power armor gives enough strength to negate the weigth of the armor itself.... 
Bethesda = bunch of retards.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone get the new patch? and did you have any problems trying to install it?


----------



## jimmyme (Nov 9, 2008)

anyone else feel...well....small...lol
no seriousle...Its the same sensation as I have with oblivion....for me its like the camera in first person is slightly too low. Makes the already pretty bland sense of interaction in the world even worse...anyone?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

you wouldnt happen to be really tall in real life, would you?


----------



## _jM (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this game worth buying? I will be buying Far Cry 2 monday and the wife says I can buy another if i want (yes.. i have to ask the wife befor i make a purchase:shadedshu) I have been looking into this game since it came out and i must say it looks pretty sweet. Is it really worth 50$?
Thanks guys


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

its waaaaaaaaaaay better than far cry 2.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Anyone else hate how slow you run/walk....



Yep.. I noticed it too.. well it was obvious.. bethesda made that speed default so that it will take more time when travelling on foot... giving the illusion that the map is huge where in fact its smaller than oblivion's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to make my way to the Galaxy Radio station but I found the National Guard Armory instead. I'm almost through the National Guard Armory (I think) but I don't know how to get to the radio station. Please tell me I don't have to go underground at "Friendly Station". I hate not being outside. The other route was full of "brute" super mutants.

Also has anyone raided the fort were "Black Talon" hangs out? I got pretty deep into the bunker but never finished it. Any ideas whats in there?


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think you do have to go underground to get there, at least I did, but not necessarily through Friendly. Where is the Black Talon hangout? I got jumped by them at one point, they apparently have a bounty on my head (I wonder if I found out by who) for being a do-gooder. I'd like to pay them a visit. Plus I want their armor.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 9, 2008)

Really helped much disabling FFDShow for fallout3.exe no crashes anymore.. i though the game was unplayable before doing the before mentioned.. Where in the world do i get enough ammo in the game to kill all those bastads coming at me when i walk around outside of Megaton?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, you have to go through the Friendship Heights.  If you can't stand the creepiness, turn the audio off.  It helps a lot. 

I don't remember anything too important being in Talon Company Fort.  They do have a lot of good loot to pillage though.


The speed you run feels about right.  I love fast travel. 



Edit: In Friendship Heights, there is several Radroaches at the beginning and end.  In between, there are serveral Ghouls.  The first Ghouls are in the rooms on the right hand side--they try to get the jump on you while you take care of the Radroaches on the left. XD


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 9, 2008)

*A recommended MOD*

I highly recommended the better pacing mod. My second run on FO3, and playing on the hardest setting is a challenge. Not to mention that now you have to actually do lots of quests in order to level up:


http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=80



> Better game pacing is reached by reducing XP rewards for combat, lockpicking and hacking, thus focusing the big XP gains on doing quests.
> 
> I felt that fallout, especially on the high difficulty settings, punishes you for exploring by upping your level way too fast. consequently you could only see about 1/10th of the game before hitting the level cap and having only top-of-the-line enemies.
> 
> ...



With this mod I'm almost constantly radiated, but it's more realistic...

The description for installing is strange, what I did was to extract it to the Data folder, and when you launch the game go to data files and select the better pacing mod.


----------



## largon (Nov 9, 2008)

largon said:


> It's just absurd they even cut many of the weapons that existed in FO2. There's _no_ M72 Gauss Rifle, _no_ Red Ryder BB *LE*, _no_ Louisville Slugger, _no_ Jackhammer, _no_ CAWS, _no_ different types of miniguns, _no_ weapon upgrades *and not even the freakin' Bozar .223*.


I hereby quote myself to declare; there's no _pulse weapons_ in FO3, either. 
I already miss my YF-EC manufactured YK42B pulse rifle... 

And boy, does the new Enclave power armor look silly compared to the one in FO2. The new look doesn't scream "_Respect my authority!_" like the old...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 11, 2008)

largon said:


> And boy, does the new Enclave power armor look silly compared to the one in FO2. The new look doesn't scream "_Respect my authority!_" like the old...



Indeed. there was once a time where encountering an enclave with a powerarmor MKII brandishing an avenger mini-gun would spell insta-death.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Indeed. there was once a time where encountering an enclave with a powerarmor MKII brandishing an avenger mini-gun would spell insta-death.



maybe you guys are on easy or something, i'm getting pwned occasionally... stupid deathclaws and mirelurk kings.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2008)

I got my laser rifle early on and all the VATS perks so I make relatively quick work of them.  The only times I have died so far is because I either drowned or got radiated.  The Giant Radscorpions have been giving me the most trouble especially now that they always seem to attack in groups of two.  Those and the Sentry Bots are real hard to kill just because of their damage resistance.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got my laser rifle early on and all the VATS perks so I make relatively quick work of them.  The only times I have died so far is because I either drowned or got radiated.  The Giant Radscorpions have been giving me the most trouble especially now that they always seem to attack in groups of two.  Those and the Sentry Bots are real hard to kill just because of their damage resistance.



deathclaws + mirelurk kings make giant scorpions seem weak.

i take sentry bots in two hits, mmm EMP greande thingies.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I find deathclaws be the worst since you don't caome across many Behemoths.
I didn't think mirelurk kings were all that bad.
I guess they're the ones who lay the eggs since there are no Mirelurk Queens.

I have level 2 animal friends so most the other animal inhabitants do not attack and attack enemies for me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah but the mirelurk kings tend to be in enclosed spaces, which doesnt work so well for a sniper/las rifle character.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol, I was taking a hooker to Rivet City and when we walked out of the door of the "Party house"  There was an Enclave Officer fighting a molerat.  I killed him, and found a key on his corpse.  Then I noticed a cage to his left and immediately went to open it.  Mistake.  The Deathclaw inside immediately lunged out, raised his mighty death claw and with a big "swoosh" proceded to remove the head of my newly aquainted hooker friend right in front of me.  It was beautiful and sad at the same time. Then with two mighty swings of it's arm it cut me into bits.  Esc.  Load.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah but the mirelurk kings tend to be in enclosed spaces, which doesnt work so well for a sniper/las rifle character.



Yeh I found the laser rifle too weak.
If you go into the Deathclaw Sanctuary you'll find a nice weapon.

Recently my main weapons have been the Deathclaw melee weapon, 10mm Sub-machine gun and the flamer.

I also find having your weapons repaired to a high level makes them much more accurate and deadly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2008)

Mirelurk Kings are easy compared to Hunters because you can hit their head from any direction.  The Hunters are bad because only their head is weak and if you can see their head, they sure as hell can see you.  Mirelurk Hunters is really the only enemy I find the sniper is worth using.

I've only come across Deathclaws out in the open where I know they are coming.  They actually go down relatively easy in VATS with a good enough weapon.

Giant Radscorpians though take ~12 solid hits in the body with a laser rifle in perfect condition.  So when two of them come at you, I have to back pedal a long ass way unloading 24 shots, reloading, and unloading a few more.  The damn things are very fast too and there's no telling one isn't gonna sneak up behind you while you back pedal.  Yeah...I hate em...

It's a shame how plasma rifles really aren't readily available until you are almost done with the game.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> deathclaws + mirelurk kings make giant scorpions seem weak.
> 
> i take sentry bots in two hits, mmm EMP greande thingies.



Yeah.. acursed death claws. You should shoot em in the eye . 3 headshots with my sniper rifle will suffice though. (I have a critical damage based character: 10 luck + finesse perk + better criticals + bloodymess for a 5% damage boost. ActionBoy + That lvl 20 grim reaper perk in which refreshes your APs everytime you kill someone in VATs.) And if you start it off with a sneak attack critical your on your may to m-m-monster kill  since time is slow on vats, you can squeeze an ample amount of sneak attack crits on em. Plus reaping em off in VATs really is fun


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way, you are immune to damage in VATS.  I was in Arlington Library and a guy with a missile launcher was position just right so I couldn't hit him in the head.  He launched a missile at me and I saw it in slow mo coming at me (OMGWTFBBQ) and it exploded.  The last three shots which were aimmed at a separate enemy succeeded so I got all my action points back thanks to Grim Reaper perk.  I went back into VATS and finished off the missile carrier.  Everyone got killed in the room and I had no extra damage on me. Had I not been in VATS when that missile hit, I probably would have died.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 12, 2008)

Cant wait for the expansion pack ^^


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2008)

If they make an expansion pack.

I hope so, as the game is a big seller.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love this game. If it were a man I would become its gay bitch.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 12, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> By the way, you are immune to damage in VATS.  I was in Arlington Library and a guy with a missile launcher was position just right so I couldn't hit him in the head.  He launched a missile at me and I saw it in slow mo coming at me (OMGWTFBBQ) and it exploded.  The last three shots which were aimmed at a separate enemy succeeded so I got all my action points back thanks to Grim Reaper perk.  I went back into VATS and finished off the missile carrier.  Everyone got killed in the room and I had no extra damage on me. Had I not been in VATS when that missile hit, I probably would have died.



It probably missed you. I've died in VATS several times by missiles. Playing on hardest with 1 in endurance makes it a tad harder. Not to mention the better pace mod...


----------



## bigtye (Nov 13, 2008)

I have only just started playing but since getting out of the vault I'm crashing every 5 minutes or so. Going to try those sound codec fixes that were mentioned earlier. Damm it's so fun but so frustrating when games won't work!!!

Tye


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a patch out which you could try but it doesn't appear to fix much.  It needs more patching.


----------



## bigtye (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I'm beginning to discover that. Many threads out there with constant desktop crashing and different fixes for each one. Sound codecs, securerom, vsync settings etc. I'm having no luck at all at the moment and its killing me.

Especially when I can read 14 pages of posts of people having little problem with the game and talking about how much fun it is.

Tye


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't bother with the patch as my only real issues are missing persons.

First one wwas Walter who I mentioned earlier and now it's some guy at Girdershade.
The woman asks if I had seen him and well. . .nah.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2008)

Roland at Girdershade only shows up after you talk sit through the lady's speech about Nuka-Cola.  I know that if you use the Black Widow perk on him, he disappears and never comes back.  I'm in the process of getting 30 Nuka-Cola Quantums and haven't checked back since accepting the mission (not Black Widow this time).  Roland is a generally buggy character it seems.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Roland at Girdershade only shows up after you talk sit through the lady's speech about Nuka-Cola.  I know that if you use the Black Widow perk on him, he disappears and never comes back.  I'm in the process of getting 30 Nuka-Cola Quantums and haven't checked back since accepting the mission (not Black Widow this time).  Roland is a generally buggy character it seems.



Hey man whats your Karma? Even when I try and be bad I still have angel wings.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 13, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey man whats your Karma? Even when I try and be bad I still have angel wings.



How bad are you being? Stealing things, or killing when possible? The ladder will get you more bad points, and certain events, such as blowing up/saving Megaton, seem to hold more Karma points than others.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2008)

I read on a website that playing Fallout 3 in windowed mode prevents it from crashing so often and found that to be true.. i also added Fllout3.exe to the FFDShow exeption list..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey man whats your Karma? Even when I try and be bad I still have angel wings.





farlex85 said:


> How bad are you being? Stealing things, or killing when possible? The ladder will get you more bad points, and certain events, such as blowing up/saving Megaton, seem to hold more Karma points than others.


I blew up Megaton (killing all the poor saps in Megaton prior to blowing it up), killed every Ghoul I could see (including those North of Arfu, in the tunnels West of Tenpenny, and all of them in the Underworld), made 4 people and 1 child into a slave, and constantly stealing stuff from people's homes.  I think my rating is the "Scourge of Evil" or something like that.  There's very few things I did that were "good."

Roland has no "Karma" dialogs though so you don't have to be good or evil to do his stuff.  He has Speech (pay more for each bottle of Quantum) and Black Widow (three-way) dialog options.


Also, to clarify: After you talk to the lady and accept the Quantum quest, you have to go outside and you will be immidiately confronted by Roland.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess I have to much of a "moral bone" to even be mean to polygon people. I think my karma is like "Defender of all thats good".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2008)

Heh, yeah.  This is my second play through and I am intentionally being evil.  Not too much is different, really.  The Karama dialog option is few and far between.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 13, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey man whats your Karma? Even when I try and be bad I still have angel wings.



Heh, then I must be on evil SOB. I am a pirate of the wastelands. Even the fucking slave traders are scared shitless of me. I get loot from em, just to keep me happy.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone know if you can destroy the "President" in the game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't directly but if you have high Speech (might have to have good karma too), you can convince the President to self-destruct.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea I had him self destruct. Had 100 speech tho.


----------



## bigtye (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I may have fixed my crashing by lowering my graphics settings and getting rid of AA. It looks like the autodetect settings where too high and as soon as I got out of the vault I would only be able to play for a few minutes outdoors. 

Since lowering the settings I have played for 20 minutes without crashing. Odd the game should get it so wrong.

Tye


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

bigtye said:


> I think I may have fixed my crashing by lowering my graphics settings and getting rid of AA. It looks like the autodetect settings where too high and as soon as I got out of the vault I would only be able to play for a few minutes outdoors.
> 
> Since lowering the settings I have played for 20 minutes without crashing. Odd the game should get it so wrong.
> 
> Tye



a possibility occured to me: could you be experiencing the 2GB address space issues some people had with other games (supreme commander, stalker) due to a 32 bit OS?

is anyone having these problems, NOT on a 32 bit OS?


----------



## bigtye (Nov 14, 2008)

Are you giving me an excuse to go buy 2gb more ram? 
I thought more than 2gb on 32 bit OS was kinda useless?


Tye


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

bigtye said:


> Are you giving me an excuse to go buy 2gb more ram?
> I thought more than 2gb on 32 bit OS was kinda useless?
> 
> 
> Tye



its not ram usage, its address space. I remember previous games crashing when they hit 2GB of ram usage, thats all - lowering in game graphics settings sometimes reduced their ram/address space usage, therefore preventing or delaying the crashes. 64 bit OS users dont have that problem.

to make this more clear: even if you have 8GB of ram, those games crashed when they used 2GB of it. its not about running out of ram, its just that they hit a ceiling and crashed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its not ram usage, its address space. I remember previous games crashing when they hit 2GB of ram usage, thats all - lowering in game graphics settings sometimes reduced their ram/address space usage, therefore preventing or delaying the crashes. 64 bit OS users dont have that problem.
> 
> to make this more clear: even if you have 8GB of ram, those games crashed when they used 2GB of it. its not about running out of ram, its just that they hit a ceiling and crashed.



Ok excuse my ignorance but I'm running a 32bit OS and 3 gigs of ram and my OS picks them up. I thought the ceiling was 4 gigs? Am I missing something here?

FYI I play Fallout for hours without issue.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok excuse my ignorance but I'm running a 32bit OS and 3 gigs of ram and my OS picks them up. I thought the ceiling was 4 gigs? Am I missing something here?
> 
> FYI I play Fallout for hours without issue.



32 Bit OS's can technically recognize a Maximum of 4GB, however, current OS only recognize a maximum of 3GB, so that sounds about right. 2^32

64 Bit OS's will recognize the 4GB and technically are aloud a limit of 17.2 billion gigabytes, 16.8 million terabytes, or 16 exabytes of RAM. This is currently capped by the OS and Motherboards which I think is 16GB Max. 2^64


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 14, 2008)

How do i get into the broken of section of rivert city witout that i have to lockpick the door (100 lockpick skill required)?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok excuse my ignorance but I'm running a 32bit OS and 3 gigs of ram and my OS picks them up. I thought the ceiling was 4 gigs? Am I missing something here?
> 
> FYI I play Fallout for hours without issue.



the problem is different to the 4GB limit. its a hard bug to look up because people call it different things, but its known as the >2GB address space limit (or variations thereof, in wording)

again, its game specific - supreme commander and stalker both had it patched out.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> How do i get into the broken of section of rivert city witout that i have to lockpick the door (100 lockpick skill required)?



Get some stimpacks and go underwater to the ne side of the broken hull.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Get some stimpacks and go underwater to the ne side of the broken hull.



when on the regular (aka, where the market etc is) side of rivet city - face the broken side. its underwater, on the left corner - theres a door. you just have enough air to make it in.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 14, 2008)

And how do i get the one door open which is behind the couple of traps.. there was a terminal besides it which blew


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> And how do i get the one door open which is behind the couple of traps.. there was a terminal besides it which blew



turn around. the buttons on the wall behind you.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 14, 2008)

do the bugs in this game make you guys go crazy as well as me, I tried installing the patch and it crashed while installing it, now i gotta re-install the whole game, this is as buggy as oblivion was

I can run crysis maxed out at 1080i but this game always slows down to a crawl after playing it for an hour,because of memory leaks, such BS.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 14, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I can run crysis maxed out at 1080i but this game always slows down to a crawl after playing it for an hour,because of memory leaks, such BS.




same here i can play crysis at mostly high settings and fallout will run great for a while then it just starts lagging out.. any seguestions?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> same here i can play crysis at mostly high settings and fallout will run great for a while then it just starts lagging out.. any seguestions?



Yeah. Post that question in a Crysis thread.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 14, 2008)

KainXS said:


> do the bugs in this game make you guys go crazy as well as me, I tried installing the patch and it crashed while installing it, now i gotta re-install the whole game, this is as buggy as oblivion was
> 
> I can run crysis maxed out at 1080i but this game always slows down to a crawl after playing it for an hour,because of memory leaks, such BS.



Had 2 crashes in games thats it since it was released. I'm still playing at 1600x1200 AAx2 AFx15 Shadows 8 every thing else max.

From what i have seen and heard of other games i'm still so glad i picked this one over them.

Got 85 markers on the map now and still counting.  I don't check this thread that much due to people posting spoilers all the time.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 14, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Had 2 crashes in games thats it since it was released. I'm still playing at 1600x1200 AAx2 AFx15 Shadows 8 every thing else max.
> 
> From what i have seen and heard of other games i'm still so glad i picked this one over them.
> 
> Got 85 markers on the map now and still counting.  I don't check this thread that much due to people posting spoilers all the time.




sorry about the game tips but i had to ask here because there are no walkthrus on the internet covering rivert citys sidequests..


----------



## AsRock (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> sorry about the game tips but i had to ask here because there are no walkthrus on the internet covering rivert citys sidequests..



It's ok  ... i've managed to avoid them all.  And seeing them and basiclly spoiling the game.  




***** SPOILER below*****
By not nuking Mega has been great advantage lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> a possibility occured to me: could you be experiencing the 2GB address space issues some people had with other games (supreme commander, stalker) due to a 32 bit OS?
> 
> is anyone having these problems, NOT on a 32 bit OS?


I still get random crashes on XP x64.  Sometimes they are frequent, sometimes not.  The only trend I noticed is that several crashes happen when opening the pipboy.  Other than that, I don't see any connection.

Also, I haven't seen Fallout 3 go over 1.5 GiB usage.  I have 3 GiB total.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> It's ok  ... i've managed to avoid them all.  And seeing them and basiclly spoiling the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acutally its the same if you do or don't. I think.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 15, 2008)

KainXS said:


> do the bugs in this game make you guys go crazy as well as me, I tried installing the patch and it crashed while installing it, now i gotta re-install the whole game, this is as buggy as oblivion was
> 
> I can run crysis maxed out at 1080i but this game always slows down to a crawl after playing it for an hour,because of memory leaks, such BS.



Odd, I haven't noticed these issues. I have never had a crash, nor memory leaks. I noticed them with Oblivion, but not Fallout.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

from what i've heard, the memory leaks may be related to video card drivers - particulalry the Nvidia 180 series betas, or ATI hotfix drivers.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 15, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I still get random crashes on XP x64.  Sometimes they are frequent, sometimes not.  The only trend I noticed is that several crashes happen when opening the pipboy.  Other than that, I don't see any connection.
> 
> Also, I haven't seen Fallout 3 go over 1.5 GiB usage.  I have 3 GiB total.



I have never had a crash when going to view the pip boy.
Now the only times I have crashes is when I go to another area and the game decided to autosave.
So a big part of the crashes might be related to autosaving in my case.
Had the same issue in Oblivion, sometimes it would CTD instead of loading up the new area.

I'm getting the lagging after a while as well.
But I'll have to play it for hours.
Oblivion never did this.

Came across some new glitches today, now on 8.11cat.
Someone was killed by the enclave and the blood spatter kept on looping in the air even though the victim was on the ground.
A missile was fired at me and the kept on repeating as well, so I moved to one side and I could still see the missile flying towads where i was.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I have never had a crash when going to view the pip boy.
> Now the only times I have crashes is when I go to another area and the game decided to autosave.
> So a big part of the crashes might be related to autosaving in my case.
> Had the same issue in Oblivion, sometimes it would CTD instead of loading up the new area.
> ...



i have never seen any proglems like that.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 15, 2008)

Man crazy glitches. I haven't had any of that stuff happen, I have had some strange graphical flickering though. Sometimes objects in the distance flicker in and out of existence, and the most nagging issue has involved a portion of the right half of my screen flickering away to reveal either the main menu or my desktop. Has crashed on me twice, but started immediately afterwords. I'm going to try to revert to the WHQL's and see if that helps at all I guess, thanks for the info mussels.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure some of the graphical glitches I experience are ATi Driver related.
Never had the looping before until 8.11.

Testing out the Enclave Tesla armor and Plasma rifle atm.
Don't really like the armor compared to my Rangers armour.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I have never had a crash when going to view the pip boy.
> Now the only times I have crashes is when I go to another area and the game decided to autosave.
> So a big part of the crashes might be related to autosaving in my case.
> Had the same issue in Oblivion, sometimes it would CTD instead of loading up the new area.


I just have to say this: Fallout 3 has a shitty save format.  It doesn't auto-check any of the data loaded and it is bloated with "|" separators (thousands of them).  It's pretty easy to see why it would cause problems.

By the way, if there is a problem with a save, it loads forever.  It keeps changing the pictures/game play tips and never stops.  Have to ctrl+alt+del to make it stop and hopefully, it will come out of fullscreen mode.


Oh, come to think of it, there was a glitch when rescuing Reily's Rangers that caused a lot of the dead Super Mutants to stay up right in the middle of rooms.  It happened on my second play through but not the first.  Kinda creepy looking considering they're all dead.



Edit 1: I keep going back to Fallout 3 just to listen to the tunes on GNR.  Those 50's tunes are stuck in my head.  


Heh, I just got the Waser Wrifle from Biwwy.  I wike Biwwy! XD



Edit 2: I was running around Tranquility Lane preparing to kill everyone and it crashed.  I was running away from the dog house when it happened.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 16, 2008)

How do i get the door the the Mechanizer in Canterbury Commons open?

Spoilers below
A tip for all you want: if you pay the mayor of Canterbury Commons 200 caps + 500 caps for  Lucky Harith to stack up his inventory the time he will arrive he has 70 repair skill permanently other wise without paying the 700 only 15 or something..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Spoilers below (hopefully)
> 
> How do i get the door the the Mechanizer in Canterbury Commons open?



highlight spoilers in white.


White text

 [/ COLOR]
( remove the space after the /)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> How do i get the door the the Mechanizer in Canterbury Commons open?


SPOILER BELOW


> I'm fairly certain you can open it via one of the computers in the ajoining room; however, don't go the obvious route or else you'll have to deal with a crapload of robots.  Go through the offices, take care of the Mr. Gutsy, then move quickly and quietly underneath the structure with the turrets on it.  Be mindful of the Sentry Robot across the room from where you enter.  I always caught it when it was moving away from that little room though so it never saw me.  In the little room, you can hack into the terminal and disable the turrets+robot.  There's a lot of good scavange in that room if you want it.  Into the next room, you'll find another terminal to make all the robots friendly towards you.  I think that same terminal can unlook the doors but it was a while ago since I did it so I'm not 100% certain.



We really need spoiler tags. *sigh*


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2008)

Found a pic of the glitch where the insects get half stuck in the ground.
Here's a screenshot of the glitch Although I was talking about a rad scorpion in a previous post.
They eventually get themselves unstuck and start attacking though.





So it appears to be a glitch with the insects or crawling creatures in the game.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 16, 2008)

If i dont use the targeting system if my shooting accuracy determined by my skill in example small guns?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> If i dont use the targeting system if my shooting accuracy determined by my skill in example small guns?



it affects it outside of VATS.

I've noticed my shots curve in to hit the enemy when my aim was slightly off, for example.
The main thing outside of VATS isnt the accuracy, higher weapons skills increases the damage you do.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it affects it outside of VATS.
> 
> I've noticed my shots curve in to hit the enemy when my aim was slightly off, for example.
> The main thing outside of VATS isnt the accuracy, higher weapons skills increases the damage you do.




I don't think it's just the weapons skills but also the condition of the weapon.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I don't think it's just the weapons skills but also the condition of the weapon.



condition of the weapon is a negative. Your aim is the basic aim, skill assists with auto aim + damage and then condition of the weapon reduces accuracy + damage.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> condition of the weapon is a negative. Your aim is the basic aim, skill assists with auto aim + damage and then condition of the weapon reduces accuracy + damage.



Yeah I meant the condition of the weapon affects the accuarcy and damage of what you could get if the weapon is 100%.
It can also reduce the relaod time.
As I noticed while reloading a very worn out weapon the character will start to smack the weapon after reloading as well.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> As I noticed while reloading a very worn out weapon the character will start to smack the weapon after reloading as well.



i liked that, nice touch. its kinda like a weapon jam, only 300% less irritating.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Found a pic of the glitch where the insects get half stuck in the ground.
> Here's a screenshot of the glitch Although I was talking about a rad scorpion in a previous post.
> They eventually get themselves unstuck and start attacking though.
> ...
> So it appears to be a glitch with the insects or crawling creatures in the game.


Ah, I only saw one Radroach stuck in the ground (Arlington Library).  It never got unstuck and I couldn't kill it.  I would have tried a grenade or some explosives but I didn't have any on me at the time.  I even changed areas, came back, and it was still stuck.  I played it before and it wasn't stuck so I don't know what caused it to get stuck in the ground.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

@mussels im on a 32 bit system and I was exp random crashes a lot but they seemed to have stopped after I updated from 8.10 hotfix to 8.11 and I also upped the oc on my 4870 on both the core and memory

still getting a few glitches though which Im guessing everyone will do sometimes until a patch comes out

was like I sinking into the ground at one area and couldnt hit any of the enemies luckily id saved recently :S


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 16, 2008)

Where do i find CJ Young and guy who are lost in Rivert City? Remember to write the answer in white so that nobody gets a spoiled game!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Found a pic of the glitch where the insects get half stuck in the ground.
> Here's a screenshot of the glitch Although I was talking about a rad scorpion in a previous post.
> They eventually get themselves unstuck and start attacking though.
> 
> ...



I dont believe that is a glitch, you can shoot off one of their legs, giving them the look of falling through the ground because they fall down on their head if you shoot out a front leg.  After a minute they finally recuperate and limp after you w/ 1 less leg.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2008)

I foubd the ant in this state.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2008)

the ant has a loss of health by the ss you took.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Where do i find CJ Young and guy who are lost in Rivert City? Remember to write the answer in white so that nobody gets a spoiled game!


SPOILER BELOW


> Running across the bridge away from Rivet City, go down all the steps to the ground.  Straight ahead of you is the Washington Memorial and to the right, there is a lot of rubble.  Follow the rubble around towards the metro station and you'll find CJ Young + James Hargrave back there.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 16, 2008)

WTF !!! just completed the game and damm the ending is awkward and boring !! ... lol .. all that rush for such a boring ending  ... starting over fresh .. will do all the side missions this time  ..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> WTF !!! just completed the game and damm the ending is awkward and boring !! ... lol .. all that rush for such a boring ending  ... starting over fresh .. will do all the side missions this time  ..



thats what me and luke did - quite a lot more fun screwing around, than being serious.

"aww my pickpocket failed... time to murder yoooooou"


----------



## JC316 (Nov 17, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> WTF !!! just completed the game and damm the ending is awkward and boring !! ... lol .. all that rush for such a boring ending  ... starting over fresh .. will do all the side missions this time  ..



I have the same issues, the ending was crap. I even talk about it in my Fallout 3 review at GPU.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone know if anyone has been able to figure out a way to keep playing after you finish the main quest


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anyone know if anyone has been able to figure out a way to keep playing after you finish the main quest



turn around, leave, and do the side quests. Kinda impossible to continue on, considering the consequences.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

whats up with the turkleton guy in the broken end of the ship in rivet city. i was stealing his stuff and he started to attack so i killed him and the game said he was unconscious and got up 10 seconds later so i kill him again. he wakes up in 10 seconds WTF?


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> whats up with the turkleton guy in the broken end of the ship in rivet city. i was stealing his stuff and he started to attack so i killed him and the game said he was unconscious and got up 10 seconds later so i kill him again. he wakes up in 10 seconds WTF?



You can't kill characters that are integral to some quests. They will simply be rendered unconscious temporarily when their health runs out.

Reverted back to 174 drivers and still am experiencing the artifacts, although seemingly less frequently.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

oo thats weird. it kinda fun to just continuously blow him up lol


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 17, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> oo thats weird. it kinda fun to just continuously blow him up lol



Ineteresting.
I think I'll go back to Rivet city and punch him in the face for making it so difficult to get to him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2008)

You can do that to Sentinel Lyons, Elder Lyons, your dad, etc.  Kind of ackward that they made him unkillable.  You don't even _have_ to talk to him.  He's always extra credit. XD


----------



## bigtye (Nov 18, 2008)

This game appears super sensitive to sound codecs. I know there's heaps of stuff posted out out there already but I thought this might be useful.

I've been playing fine (without crashes since dropping graphics settings) and I installed Teamspeak, which installs its own codecs. I rebooted, loaded fallout 3 and then the first character I spoke to froze and the speech stuck, looping endlessly and freezing the pc. 

Rebooting, loading windows media player and resetting windows media as the default program for all sound and movie files and then rebooting appears to have fixed the problem.

Just be mindful if you install any other media players or codecs onto your system, you may need to exempt fallout 3 from using them or reset windows media player.

Cheers
Tye

Also have a look at this site if you haven't already for weapon and armour stats and of course spoilers, maps etc.

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Fallout_3_items


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 18, 2008)

bigtye said:


> This game appears super sensitive to sound codecs. I know there's heaps of stuff posted out out there already but I thought this might be useful.
> 
> I've been playing fine (without crashes since dropping graphics settings) and I installed Teamspeak, which installs its own codecs. I rebooted, loaded fallout 3 and then the first character I spoke to froze and the speech stuck, looping endlessly and freezing the pc.
> 
> ...



I have teamspeak installed and I'm not having any issues.
Do you have it running in the background during the game?
Xfire gives me issues if it decideds to disconnect during the game.
If Xfire disconnects, the mouse pointer in the pip boy screen will act strange and make it hard to press anything.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

bigtye said:


> This game appears super sensitive to sound codecs. I know there's heaps of stuff posted out out there already but I thought this might be useful.



The most common cause is bad codec packs, such as K-lite messing with things.
I use the CCCP (see 2nd post, bottom link in my sig) and i've not experienced any of the audio problems people have had with fallout 3.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one question which includes a spoiler so i write it in white:
I discoverd the tranqility lane by accident and before i even was at the old laboratory where i should have searched for my dad first.. does this order i finished the job of finding my dad spoil the game because certain queast are not done?

Edit: Issue resolved


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 23, 2008)

I am soo addicted to this game that i dont feel a need to eat anymore.. lol.. at least i wash my cloth haha


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there any possibilty to change the level cap in the Xbox 360 version of fallout 3?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

i must admit i want to remove the level cap now! i'd be an unstoppable monster, but even so.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i must admit i want to remove the level cap now! i'd be an unstoppable monster, but even so.



At lvl 20, I am an unstoppable monster...  Laser weapons ftw!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> At lvl 20, I am an unstoppable monster...  Laser weapons ftw!



yeah i got upto the power armour training and have been exploring the wastes since. 90% of the game is out there, and not in the main quest. its awesome.

also, the silly perks like 'black widow' and 'child at heart' are damned funny.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally beat the quest with ease.  I backtracked, and continued on.  Found lots of fun items, and areas.  I have stopped fast traveling...  I like walking between each city just fine.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

plasma weapons own lasers, that mad enclave armour with laser plasma weapons boost is amazing

i wish being addicted wouldnt effect my stats tho, sometimes its hard i mean buffout is the best and sometimes you just have to drink alcohol when your desperate for health


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

Where are some good weapons/ammo traders other than Rivet City?  Also, how can I get into Raven Ridge?


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Where are some good weapons/ammo traders other than Rivet City?  Also, how can I get into Raven Ridge?



If you go to Canterbury commons and complete the quest there you can beef up supplies of the roaming trader caravans by donating 200 caps to whichever you choose (they specialize). Not really worth it imo (i just prefer exploration), but probably pretty good stuff. I don't know where Raven ridge is.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks.  Oh, I meant Raven Rock.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

you cant get into raven rock. its main quest related.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

Right, I've completed the game already (too quickly), I must of re-started playing at a savepoint before I got there.  Question: (Spoiler Alert)
Once you get captured and are taken to Raven Rock, talk with the President, escape, etc.. can you then get back in?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Right, I've completed the game already (too quickly), I must of re-started playing at a savepoint before I got there.  Question: (Spoiler Alert)
> spoiler



no you cant. at least not with any of the choices i made while i was there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i must admit i want to remove the level cap now! i'd be an unstoppable monster, but even so.


What I did was edit the save file lowering my level.  I loaded the save then went and killed something to get XP which would again trigger a level up (because I already have enough XP).  Using that method, I got all the skills to 100 except unarmmed combat because I would have gone over the 100 limit cap and get stuck in the dialog.   Regardless, it's great fun to have all the good Perks inluding Explorer + Grimm Reaper. 




erocker said:


> Where are some good weapons/ammo traders other than Rivet City?  Also, how can I get into Raven Ridge?


-The Underground (National Museum of History)
-The Citadel
-Megaton
-Tenpenny Tower
-Little Lamplight
-Rivot City

Umm... I think those are the only places I frequently unload my stash.




farlex85 said:


> If you go to Canterbury commons and complete the quest there you can beef up supplies of the roaming trader caravans by donating 200 caps to whichever you choose (they specialize).


A fully upgraded trader will have around 1000 caps available to trade so, if you're like me and always have an inventory of stuff to sell, you can make all the money you spent back in one meeting.  They offer much better equipment too.

Every time I beat the game so far, I finished the game with 30,000+ caps.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

one thing i like to do, is find traders you can get into their stash from such as the kid in little lamplight - i stole his key, sell him stuff, wait til night time and steal it back out of the locker  rinse and repeat until rich! (he eventually runs out of cash, but then you use his repair skill and he accumulates more)


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 24, 2008)

I just sell meds people get addicted to.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 24, 2008)

I never even really bother selling for the most part, grab what I need and leave the rest. The only thing I've found a real need for caps is repairing things I can't find the parts for to repair them myself. Other than that everything else costs money when my normal play style (exploring) tends to net it for free. 

I think I'm nearing the end, the dungeons have become pretty repetitive at this point. Still an excellent game though, I think I'll take a break for a bit and see if I can get the excitement back before finishing. I seem to be one of the few people that likes to play the good guy too, I've reached Saint status, I'm not sure how much better I could get.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually buy wammo.  If I don't, I usually end up with a gun and nothing to shoot (even using VATS all the time taking headshots with the Waser Wrifle).  I also buy the good guns whenever I can so that I can repair my own weapons to 100%.  I also tend to hoard stuff I know I'll need later like Nuka Cola Quantum, Sugar Bombs, Scrap Metal, etc.  The lockers in my house are full. XD


I'm glad Fallout 3 dungeons didn't get as noticably repetitive as they did in Oblivion (reusing the same construction parts over and over like caverns, connecting halls, etc.).  I actally didn't get annoyed by it in Fallout 3 like I did in Mass Effect and Oblivion.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 24, 2008)

does anyone no how well this game would run on my rig? i id like settings on medium not too bothered bout aa etc. But its connected via composite to a 19" tv, (just a normal tv with to RGB or S-video connections  )


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> does anyone no how well this game would run on my rig? i id like settings on medium not too bothered bout aa etc. But its connected via composite to a 19" tv, (just a normal tv with to RGB or S-video connections  )



at the low, low res of a non-HD TV, you'll be just fine for medium.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 24, 2008)

kwl haha i wanna upgrade me tv to a hd thing but like £150 plus another £150 for a slightly decent card is alittle too much haha

EDIT: what if it was connected through S-video not composite as there is a tv downstairs i could use will i get better quality through it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

S-Video is 480i generally.  Doesn't get too much higher than that (5##i).  Monitors are always the way to go.

The game runs surprisingly well on my computer.  Only a few times has it got laggy (dipped around 20 fps I suppose).  I have no idea what my settings are though. 


Is it just me or does this game not make any Start menu shortcuts?  I had to make my own.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 24, 2008)

Fallout 3 doesn't make a desktop shortcut.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

Bah! They got to quit saying "Start Menu" shortcut and properly label it as program shortcuts.  Start Menu usually literally means "Start Menu" as in up there at the top of the pre-Vista layout.  Now they're just confusing me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

S-video will be a little better than composite, but honestly both will look like ass. i've never had good luck with the older TV's.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

Spoilerish...Man.. they really need to make a way to get back into Raven Rock.  Another thing I just noticed was north of Little Lamplight there is an area that is highly radioactive and there are a lot of super mutants there.  Vault 87 is in there.  Isn't that where I got the GECK and made my super mutant friend?  Did things change after I went there?  I can't get back in there due to the radiation now...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Spoilerish...spoilers



you cant get back in once you leave. you can never get in the front door.


Old school TV's will be 480i or 576i, but due to being interlaced CRT's they tend to blur writing pretty badly. I'm not sure how good fallout will look.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

That really sucks.  It's one of the coolest places in the game.  Oh thee well...  I just wanted to blow the place up really...


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 25, 2008)

so far i haven't even touched the main quest and I'm lvl6 with the scoped magnum, sniper rifle, souped up chinese AR, combat armor...I lay waste to everything with one shot


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 25, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I never even really bother selling for the most part, grab what I need and leave the rest. The only thing I've found a real need for caps is repairing things I can't find the parts for to repair them myself. Other than that everything else costs money when my normal play style (exploring) tends to net it for free.
> 
> I think I'm nearing the end, the dungeons have become pretty repetitive at this point. Still an excellent game though, I think I'll take a break for a bit and see if I can get the excitement back before finishing. I seem to be one of the few people that likes to play the good guy too, I've reached Saint status, I'm not sure how much better I could get.



The status of my person is "Paladin."  He is pretty good karma.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 25, 2008)

> CRT's they tend to blur writing pretty badly



yea i noticed that i thought it was just the fact i was connected through compostie  oh well i wonder what ill be getting for christmas


----------



## spud107 (Nov 27, 2008)

i can't believe how much play time i'v notched up . . . omg,


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 27, 2008)

Is Last, Best hope of humanity the highest karma you can get? My lvl 16 good karma person is only Paladin. I am gonna start a bad character today tho


----------



## spud107 (Nov 27, 2008)

i think so, might go for a killing spree to see how far down it goes
got around 30 odd nukes to play with,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2008)

The text it shows depends on only two things: Good/Bad/Evil and skill level.  If you are Good at 20, it says one thing.  If you are Good at 19, it says something else.  This site lists them all and the conditions to achieve them.

I have done the tracks leading to Last, Best Hope of Humanity and Scourge of Humanity.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> yea i noticed that i thought it was just the fact i was connected through compostie  oh well i wonder what ill be getting for christmas



for me no, i have a crappy 17' crt and it looks very good (at least on high)


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 28, 2008)

I play on a Synchmaster 15" and it's great on med setting.... 1024x768 tho


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> for me no, i have a crappy 17' crt and it looks very good (at least on high)


17 foot! 

I play all my games on a Sylvania 17" CRT with 1024x768@85 Hz and I'm loving it.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 17 foot!
> 
> I play all my games on a Sylvania 17" CRT with 1024x768@85 Hz and I'm loving it.



sorry, i want to say 17 inches but thanks. also what difference makes the refresh rate, i play at 1024x768@75hz. its bad have low refresh rate or what


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> sorry, i want to say 17 inches but thanks. also what difference makes the refresh rate, i play at 1024x768@75hz. its bad have low refresh rate or what



under 72Hz on CRT's causes flickering, which leads to eyestrain and headaches. irrelevant on LCD.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone heard of Bethsda releasing actually releasing a modding tool and some plugins?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Anyone heard of Bethsda releasing actually releasing a modding tool and some plugins?



They are releasing the "GECK" which is a modding tool.  Pretty cool...  looking forward to it.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Anyone heard of Bethsda releasing actually releasing a modding tool and some plugins?



yes there are going to release an editor called GECK (you know what i mean ) and donwloadable (or whatever is writed) for the consoles


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome, Should be able to transfer Oblivion meshes and Oblivion Custom meshes to Fallout 3 then with a little tweaking.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can add my recorded voices and make NPC's with GECK? I never modded oblivion so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know if I can add my recorded voices and make NPC's with GECK? I never modded oblivion so I wouldn't know.



Do know about recoreded voices but if the GECK has the same amount of allowable customization as Oblivion Construction set then yes you will be able to add NPCs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet.. My friend knows a guy that owns a recording studio and I wanted to record some stuff for a whole new area I want to make for the game. I'm thinking I am gonna make a replica of my house and surrounding area and do some cool stuff with it. I have good ideas for mutant hideouts and good places where I can see people surviving the nuclear holocaust.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> under 72Hz on CRT's causes flickering, which leads to eyestrain and headaches. irrelevant on LCD.


I second that.  60 Hz makes my eyes bleed (not literally of course).  I use 85 Hz because that's the highest my KVM really wants to go...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2008)

I had to get glasses because of using a CRT.
They have come right since using an LCD.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I had to get glasses because of using a CRT.
> They have come right since using an LCD.



i ahd the same thing when i was younger actually. i had bad eyesight (long sighted as opposed to near sighted) and all my problems went away after getting my first shiny 19" LCD (as opposed to a 14" CRT)


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 29, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> so far i haven't even touched the main quest and I'm lvl6 with the scoped magnum, sniper rifle, souped up chinese AR, combat armor...I lay waste to everything with one shot



Where in the game you get a scoped chinese assult rifle?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2008)

*Just finished the game and. . . . [SPOLIERS]*

The ending was dissappointing.
Big guns blazing battle like stalker and a short hurried up ending.
At least you could live in Stalker and feel good about it.
In Fallout 3, I still felt like I lost when I went for the good ending as at the end it says "the war never ends. . . " with all the endings.
Also yeah you die. 
Also I had my radiation resistant companion with me but he won't go in there to switch on the water purifier!
Good game bad ending no matter which is chosen.

Is there anyway to get to the whitehouse?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 29, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Where in the game you get a souped chinese assult rifle?



Spoiler(no fancy hidden script so read at your own discretion)

Laurijan, when you goto the Museum of Technology, there's monitors on the walls in several locations, both in the main lobby/atrium area, as well as the other zone within it(I forget the name, but you just go through a door to get there). Some of the monitors when viewed, will have an additional entry at the bottom of the list. They will say either 000, 001, or 002. You have to click on that, and proceed until it brings up a list of numbers. You want to choose the one that's a prime number or a derivative of a prime number. Find all three monitors and repeat the process. Upon completing the third one, you'll get a message telling you that you can unlock the safe> gun cabinet(which if you look around for, you will eventually find within the Museum). However that's NOT where the assault rifle is.

Now, upon doing this mini-quest, Prime and Jiggs(supposedly) attempt to meet up somewhere in the Capital Wasteland. It will put a marker on your map for Jury Street Metro Station. When you arrive there, get your bearings and then start looking for Prime. I won't tell you what he's doing, or where he's at, but I will say he's not far, and he's still in possession of the Xuanlong Assault Rifle.

Without doing the mini-quest in the Museum, Prime and Jiggs never attempt to meet, and you'll never get the rifle.

Fully repaired it should do about 65sh damage.

Warning: Make sure to save before you finalise the third monitor entry. There's a known bug that sometimes you still won't be able to open the safe and then the gun cabinet and ultimatley not be able to find the Xuanlong rifle later on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Spoiler(no fancy hidden script so read at your own discretion)
> 
> Laurijan, when you goto the Museum of Technology, there's monitors on the walls in several locations, both in the main lobby/atrium area, as well as the other zone within it(I forget the name, but you just go through a door to get there). Some of the monitors when viewed, will have an additional entry at the bottom of the list. They will say either 000, 001, or 002. You have to click on that, and proceed until it brings up a list of numbers. You want to choose the one that's a prime number or a derivative of a prime number. Find all three monitors and repeat the process. Upon completing the third one, you'll get a message telling you that you can unlock the safe> gun cabinet(which if you look around for, you will eventually find within the Museum). However that's NOT where the assault rifle is.
> 
> ...



Did you guys find the Chinese pistol that shoots fireballs? Or the flamethrower thats called "the burn-master"?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you guys find the Chinese pistol that shoots fireballs? Or the flamethrower thats called "the burn-master"?



A pistol that shoots fireballs? I must know where to find it!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2008)

nah but i found 'the terrible shotgun' that does some ridiculous amount of damage. i was doing 60+ when i only had 40 skill in small arms.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2008)

jesus... 60+?!?!... so much for me trying to be a "hammer guy" with my "super sledge" that does 18 damage...


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

i just have the game two days ago and now i have an outcast power armor, a laser rifle and i only have 3 quest more to finish the game.
did you know that after blowing up megaton you can still finish the book for moira


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> i just have the game two days ago and now i have an outcast power armor, a laser rifle and i only have 3 quest more to finish the game.
> did you know that after blowing up megaton you can still finish the book for moira



trust me, theres 20x more side quests than there is main quest.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Mail,

The pistol, I'm unfamiliar with unless you mean Smuggler's End, or Colonel Autumn's Laser Pistol.

The best weapon, though I hadn't mentioned it in the other thread, is the Firelance, which is the special Alien Blaster. To acquire it comes through almost complete randomness and luck from any npc or situation/encounter. Though some have said that when a Vertibird from the Enclave flies over, there's sometimes an explosion and something on fire hits the ground. This would be the weapon, with some accompanying ammo.

The terrible shotgun is definatley one of my main use weapons. Maxed out it does just under 90 dmg.

A full A3-21 does 68 I believe and is more potent vs heavy armor enemies.

One of the other fun guns is the Blackhawk, which is a named .44 pistol. Dmg should be 55-60.


Some other's of mention are:

Kneecapper (slightly less damage than the Terrible Shotgun, but it's a sawed-off, so two shots only)

Reservist's rifle (scoped/sniper rifle, increase critial strike, same damage as normal sniper at max)

Victory rifle (scoped/sniper rifle, 100% knock down of enemy on a critical strike)


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> trust me, theres 20x more side quests than there is main quest.



i know but i first want to finish it, then im going to start a new character to just do side quest like a monkey


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> i know but i first want to finish it, then im going to start a new character to just do side quest like a monkey



thats exactly what i did. my next time through, i intend to do it as an evil speech/charisma character. something of a smooth talking sociopath who murders everyone, unless they benefit me.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thats exactly what i did. my next time through, i intend to do it as an evil speech/charisma character. something of a smooth talking sociopath who murders everyone, unless they benefit me.



my actual character is a good guy, next one would be a girl... a VERY BAD GIRL


----------



## thraxed (Nov 30, 2008)

I found the pistol that shoots fireballs..  Though its not really fireballs, it just inflicts fire damage for 5 sec after it hits.    I cant give you the exact location but its near what i thought was called church falls down (somewhat west of the citadel, nw of the library),   its in a "office building" atleast that what the door says when you approach it, not really well marked, but its in a suitcase on the supervisor's desk.  Max damage was about 20.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 30, 2008)

It is called "Zhu-Rong v418 Chinese Pistol", from chinese god of flame/fire zhu rong


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2008)

Without reading every page of the thread.......is this game worth adding to my Christmas list?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> It is called "Zhu-Rong v418 Chinese Pistol", from chinese god of flame/fire zhu rong



anyone knows which is the best energy weapon and were i can find it?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Without reading every page of the thread.......is this game worth adding to my Christmas list?



YES you should great game


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 30, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> YES you should great game



+1 to that, especially the downloadable contents and editor is coming out


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Reservist's rifle (scoped/sniper rifle, increase critial strike, same damage as normal sniper at max)


It's only got a clip capacity of three though.  Still, great for killing Mirelurks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Without reading every page of the thread.......is this game worth adding to my Christmas list?



I wouldn't be surprised if it got GOTY from most game sites. Its a great game and with GECK Construction Kit coming soon it will only get better from here


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> anyone knows which is the best energy weapon and were i can find it?



I believe it's called Vengeance (Gatling Laser Gun) found in Deathclaw Sanc. hehe


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Is there anyway to get to the whitehouse?


SPOILER
What's left of it.  When you get to the long fence and it looks like you can't go any farther, turn to the right and behind you, there is a sewer cover.  Go in to the sewer cover to enter the sewers and follow it until you come out in the ruins of the White House.  Beware, there is still a lot of radioactivity there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> A pistol that shoots fireballs? I must know where to find it!



Here ya go! You find it in "LOB Enterprises".


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 30, 2008)

I just can't believe the bloody mess perk...almost every shot I take (even with the lousy hunting rifle) obliterates enemies into a billion little pieces


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 30, 2008)

it's great, easily one of my favorite perks


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> I believe it's called Vengeance (Gatling Laser Gun) found in Deathclaw Sanc. hehe



DEATHCLAW... oh, thats bad


----------



## newconroer (Nov 30, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I just can't believe the bloody mess perk...almost every shot I take (even with the lousy hunting rifle) obliterates enemies into a billion little pieces




I know. It gets old pretty quick. I get annoyed when I snipe something from a long distance in the head, and the whole body comes apart. It just doesn't make sense except maybe at close range with the shotgun, assault rifle or an explosive of some sorts.

Though you can remove it from opening the console and typing :

Player.removeperk 00094EBA

You know it works, because it returns no information or error codes.
Check your Stats>Perk listing and it will be gone.


It shouldn't cause any issues with save/loading etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2008)

Just reading some of this thread means it's gotta be on my Christmas list......ohhh dear where will I find the time to play all these games, Just got COD world at war and am getting into the multiplayer, still playing COD4 multiplayer 

How is it graphically?  is it very demanding?


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Just reading some of this thread means it's gotta be on my Christmas list......ohhh dear where will I find the time to play all these games, Just got COD world at war and am getting into the multiplayer, still playing COD4 multiplayer
> 
> How is it graphically?  is it very demanding?



Pretty nice graphics, not too demanding. Barren wasteland so not many colors, but the art design is pretty damn good and it's a more optimized version of the Oblivion engine so it's smooth and pretty. Only real drawback would be the occasional glitches that seem to plague it sometimes, some systems more than others. Annoying, but not experience killing by any means for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Just reading some of this thread means it's gotta be on my Christmas list......ohhh dear where will I find the time to play all these games, Just got COD world at war and am getting into the multiplayer, still playing COD4 multiplayer
> 
> How is it graphically?  is it very demanding?



Dude its a must buy. I haven't been this addicted to a game in a LONG time. I run the game maxed out and my specs cant touch yours.
Anyway whats up with the cat in your sig? Does it have a story?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Just reading some of this thread means it's gotta be on my Christmas list......ohhh dear where will I find the time to play all these games, Just got COD world at war and am getting into the multiplayer, still playing COD4 multiplayer
> 
> How is it graphically?  is it very demanding?



My single 4850 destroys this game with 8x AA 16x ASF solid 60fps at all times. Trust me you wont want to touch cod after a good 5 hour session in this game.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 1, 2008)

True it's well optimized, even me on an older machine can run at medium to high with some tweaking.. XD and no slowdowns  very addictive!


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 1, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> True it's well optimized, even me on a older machine can run at medium to high with some tweaking.. XD and no slowdowns  very addictive!



i agree with that is very well optimized. i play it on high at 1024*768 (best resolution evar  ) and also that is very addictive. i have finished it 20 minutes ago and if i not have a test  tomorrow i will start another character right know

also sorry for the bad english


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> i agree with that is very well optimized. i play it on high at 1024*768 (best resolution evar  ) and also that is very addictive. i have finished it 20 minutes ago and if i not have a test  tomorrow i will start another character right know
> 
> also sorry for the bad english



You clearly have not expereinced gaming at 19xx on a 28 inch screen 

Thanks all......it's a buy!  As for dragging me away from COD World at War.....hmmmmm we will see.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You clearly have not expereinced gaming at 19xx on a 28 inch screen
> 
> Thanks all......it's a buy!  As for dragging me away from COD World at War.....hmmmmm we will see.



i've tried gaming at 1360x768 on a 40", does that count? 

(my screen actually can do 1080i, i dont see much difference)


----------



## JC316 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You clearly have not expereinced gaming at 19xx on a 28 inch screen
> 
> Thanks all......it's a buy!  As for dragging me away from COD World at War.....hmmmmm we will see.



Full review here: http://www.gamepowerup.com/reviews/Bethesda/Fallout3

And my 3870 tore it a new one at 1680x1050.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 1, 2008)

> (my screen actually can do 1080i, i dont see much difference)



really? i thought it would look better when 1080i is on?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> really? i thought it would look better when 1080i is on?



nope. looks a little blurrier due to not being native res, but even ignoring that (as its only text thats messed up) i see no difference to my native res. lower res = higher FPS, so i really see no gains to it. games scale the HUD depending on the res these days, so i think i win


----------



## inf3rno (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi i am playing this game and having too much crashes, or automatically reboots. Heard that this game has genuine problem of crashing. Is it true guys.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

inf3rno said:


> Hi i am playing this game and having too much crashes, or automatically reboots. Heard that this game has genuine problem of crashing. Is it true guys.



nope. i've had 2-3 crashes caused by a driver conflict with my sound card, but disabling an option fixed that. (its got an EAX emulator thing in the latest drivers)

If you're experiencing reboots, i'd be suspecting something wrong with your hardware like a failing OC.


----------



## inf3rno (Dec 1, 2008)

system running on stock speed. Other games are working fine like BIA HH and COD WAW.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've tried gaming at 1360x768 on a 40", does that count?
> 
> (my screen actually can do 1080i, i dont see much difference)



Ahhhh but thats on a BIG TV, slightly different....13xx on a 40 inch IMO is vastly inferior to 19xx on a monitor although I cant speak from experience except I have played at 13xx on a 32 inch TV and that was aweful (visible pixelation) in comparison to a 28inch monitor at 19xx.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

Any patches out for the game yet?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhh but thats on a BIG TV, slightly different....13xx on a 40 inch IMO is vastly inferior to 19xx on a monitor although I cant speak from experience except I have played at 13xx on a 32 inch TV and that was aweful (visible pixelation) in comparison to a 28inch monitor at 19xx.



cant see no pixelation on mine at all, unless i'm <1 foot away. its not a TN, which may be part of it.

there is a patch, 1.0.1.15 i think... it fixes a few crash bugs.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> nope. looks a little blurrier due to not being native res, but even ignoring that (as its only text thats messed up) i see no difference to my native res. lower res = higher FPS, so i really see no gains to it. games scale the HUD depending on the res these days, so i think i win



Interlaced rarely looks superior to progressive when lots of movement is on the screen, even if the res is higher imo, especially on a flat screen. I take 720p over 1080i most of the time. I can't wait until they figure out better technology for the flat screens, I hate pixel composition.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My single 4850 destroys this game with 8x AA 16x ASF solid 60fps at all times. Trust me you wont want to touch cod after a good 5 hour session in this game.



He's being a bit exxagerative, though it's not too far off the truth.

4X AA without Edge Detect and 15(not 16) using the game's own AF system, will yield primarily 55-60 fps(even outdoors) in about 85% of the game world. There are times, when looking out over a long distance where it can drop into the 40s. However, it's not sluggish.

If you want to really enjoy the game, I would wait several more months until both the DLC(official released content additions) and the third party mod community packs are released, and then play it.

I only suggest this so you can enjoy it more, as the texture resolution is kinda sub-par, the LOD system is pea-soup like Oblivions was, and the main quest can go rather quickly.

Otherwise, I do highly recommend it, and it's my vote for GOTY.



psyko12 said:


> True it's well optimized, even me on an older machine can run at medium to high with some tweaking.. XD and no slowdowns  very addictive!




I don't think that's a fair description. People use that term way too often and way too losely. They think because something runs well that it's 'optimized.'

Oblivion runs smashing for me nowdays..but that's nowdays..because of the hardware available. Yet it's still coded like ass.

Fallout 3 is sorely lacking in three things that can crunch the numbers on a CPU and a GPU.

1) LOD detail, object count and scaling
2) Texture resolution
3) Shaders

In reality, it's a slimmed down, but also crisper version of the GameBryo engine. It's true, they have improved it slightly, but it's the lack of visual demand from the game itself that is the primary reason for it's performance; not because it's "well optimized."

I don't think at the end of the day it really matters, however it is good to share the truth with people when they are prospecting something. If anyone was falsely given the impression that Fallout 3 was producing Crysis like graphics, than they'd be sorely dissapointed. However if you said "think Oblivion in a suburban wasteland" then, you've given them something much more appropriate to go on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2008)

I noticed the resolution on the textures seem rather low. Even on the highest settings. The game is beautiful but can these be increased via an .ini file?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I noticed the resolution on the textures seem rather low. Even on the highest settings. The game is beautiful but can these be increased via an .ini file?



possibly a leftover from the game being designed on consoles. i'm curious too, if its possible to raise that.



farlex85 said:


> Interlaced rarely looks superior to progressive when lots of movement is on the screen, even if the res is higher imo, especially on a flat screen. I take 720p over 1080i most of the time. I can't wait until they figure out better technology for the flat screens, I hate pixel composition.



Laser screens are on the way. Save that for another thread


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> possibly a leftover from the game being designed on consoles. i'm curious too, if its possible to raise that.


 That sucks. In honor of how much that sucks I made this.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 1, 2008)

The main theory is that they used lower resolution imaging for the consoles and kept them for the PC version so they could fit it all on one disk.


No ini. file adjustments will increase them.

Furthering that, a lot of the LOD parameters seem to do very little, with exception to UGridscount, but that tears away performance without proper scaling, and also can introduce visual anomalies.

Currently, you can find a few of the textures, in higher resolution here : 
http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=1200

I don't know if the author states it in the readme, but he has stated in the forums that the 1024 (Ultra) resolutions, were actually scaled down, so not really 1024 at all. He then went on to produce one at 2048.

I expect someone will do this with a lot more of them, as Qarl did with Oblivion.

As for LOD adjustments and detail increase, I have seen nothing, nor heard of anyone working on it.

Having said that though, with fully scaled 2048 textures, and increased LOD, I bet we'd see the frames drop from 55-60, to more like 40-45 on everage, maybe even worse; and thus the 'well optimized' engine won't seem so optimized anymore.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You clearly have not expereinced gaming at 19xx on a 28 inch screen .



Yeh one of the reasons why I didn't get a big monitor.
My brother on the other hand refuses to play any less than 1080i on his 24" widescreen.
So of course he doesn't play oblivion.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 1, 2008)

> So of course he doesn't play oblivion.



why wont he i dont understand


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well "optimized" or not it is still a good game, rofl, so many "picky" gamers here...

No offense meant here.

BTW:

There are some mods already out but which ones did you guys tried or used. Recommend a good one. Some of it replaces textures as mentioned above, others fixes or changes UI and such. Can any1 here who have used a mod suggest a good 1. Thanks. I'm on my 3rd playthru, as a bad girl


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

Doesn't geck come out tomorrow?


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well there are mods out already... I dunno if they're made from GECK or other editor... There are UI/Pipboy mods and some armor skins... found on No Mutants Allowed forums and Fallout nexus.

This one for example modifies the game alot so it balances stuff here and there, and also implements the old game play style of needing AP to access pipboy etc. Also adds slow leveling, I my self have not yet tried this out but upon reading the description it changes the game play and some perks on FO3 vanilla.

Fallout 3 Compendium


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

Should i get Fallout 3 or is there a better PC game out i could get? I hear Farcry 2 is crap.

I am not sure if Fallout will run its best on my system(expecally my GPU)


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 2, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Should i get Fallout 3 or is there a better PC game out i could get? I hear Farcry 2 is crap.
> 
> I am not sure if Fallout will run its best on my system(expecally my GPU)



It won't run it's best but it should be relatively smooth at medium settings low res I would think. Did you like Oblivion? If so, definitely give this one a shot. If not, well, I'd still try it, but it may not be your cup o tea (unless the main thing you didn't like about oblivion was the midevil stuff).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 2, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Should i get Fallout 3 or is there a better PC game out i could get? I hear Farcry 2 is crap.
> 
> I am not sure if Fallout will run its best on my system(expecally my GPU)



You can run it. If not Fallout 3 which was shorter than I expected, then you could consider Left 4 Dead. Best game I've played all this year. Then its Fallout 3.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It won't run it's best but it should be relatively smooth at medium settings low res I would think. Did you like Oblivion? If so, definitely give this one a shot. If not, well, I'd still try it, but it may not be your cup o tea (unless the main thing you didn't like about oblivion was the midevil stuff).



Oblivion was pretty good, and i do like medevil syle games.

Even tho i am not a big fan of Stalker with all the talking and walking. Is it like that?


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You can run it. If not Fallout 3 which was shorter than I expected, then you could consider Left 4 Dead. Best game I've played all this year. Then its Fallout 3.



My brother is going to buy Left 4 Dead(loved the demo and we share same steam account)

Was going to get Farcry 2 but everyone is saying to me that is not worth it. So the next good game i could think of is Fallout 3.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> My brother is going to buy Left 4 Dead(loved the demo and we share same steam account)
> 
> Was going to get Farcry 2 but everyone is saying to me that is not worth it. So the next good game i could think of is Fallout 3.



Farcry 2 was one of the biggest disappointments ever for me. Terrible game, fell flat on its abysmal ass. Fallout 3 on the other hand reminds of Fallout 2 in a good way even tho it doesn't have as much in common with F2 its still amazing and GECK is coming out this month so people are going to be making a ton of awesome mods for it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Farcry 2 was one of the biggest disappointments ever for me. Terrible game, fell flat on its abysmal ass. Fallout 3 on the other hand reminds of Fallout 2 in a good way even tho it doesn't have as much in common with F2 its still amazing and GECK is coming out this month so people are going to be making a ton of awesome mods for it!



Thanks for the info, i waiting for Farcry 2 for a while but i can pickup Fallout 3 instead.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2008)

Far Cry 2 was decent for me, but that's about it.  I played through it and haven't returned to it since.  It will be a good game to pick up on a sale rack or something..  Fallout 3 on the otherhand I've beaten twice and still play it.  Great game.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 2, 2008)

If you played Fallout 1 and 2, and was a real nerd about it ;anal retentive; about the details and lore, then Fallout 3 might rub you the wrong way.

If you didn't, then there's no problem.

If you liked Oblivion, and it's 'feel' or 'style,' then Fallout 3 will be right up your alley. And I feel most people liked the ability to have projectile weapons as opposed to melee only as in Oblivion (I know there was magic for projectile, but it's not quite the same thing...)

I believe there's more 'dungeons' to explore in Fallout 3, and they are easier to run into, as opposed to Oblivion's caves, that were constantly hidden under some ledge of shrubbery and very easy to miss while exploring.

As previously mentioned, the only real downside is it's lacking a bit visually and the main story is too short. Most other minor issues are just that, minor, and can be mostly assauged through a mod of some sorts.


So far I haven't seen a good realism MOD. The one that's currently out there seems more like a penalty MOD. It reminds me of the scaling of difficulty in most shooter games. There's easy/novice, which is for really old people, the dyslexic, possibly the mentally handicapped, and eight year olds. Then you have medium/normal flavor, which is usually the sweet spot in regards to AI/realism; followed by hard/difficult or 'nightmare' or whatever they want to call it, and this isn't any more difficult in an AI or technical sense, rather it's just an overwhelming amount of enemies, who have super amounts of resistances and health and etc.etc.

Hence the current 'realism' mods, seem to go away from realism, and move more towards exaggerated penalties or overwhelming odds against you.

The best thing to do is start the game on normal or hard. When you get to teens levels, when you have some good perks under your belt, and a decent proficiency with a certain type of weapon set, as well as a good amount of ammo with sufficient armor, then you can switch to very hard from within the game's menu(yes, you can actually change the difficult of the enemies without needing a mod or anything special).

This will net you more experience per kill, but enemies take noticeably longer to kill, and are much more resistant to VATS hits.



I definatley recommend it over Far Cry 2. Far Cry 2 is cool because of some of it's features, like the spreading fire, the weapon's maintenance, the amount of Point of View use and etc.; but it's just so damned repetitive, and while I personally like traversing game landscape en route to and from missions, in Far Cry 2, you travel the same landscape over and over and over, with frustrating distances in between. 

I played it a lot, and still only reached about 30%, not even reaching the second map. I assume the second map is where it gets slightly better, especially with the unlocking of things like the AR 16 assault rifle(yes such a thing does really exist), but I just cannot be bothered. And besides, I'm really tired of games of any genre, especially progression based games, where you have to wait and wait until a certain level or area before you can finally get something decent that makes the game enjoyable. If the game isn't enjoyable from within the first half hour, then what's the point?

As for Left 4 Dead. It's definatley not what the original project sounded like some years ago. It's fun, I'll give it that, but there's nothing technical about it. It really is just a spray and splatter super arcade fest for online play.
It's definatley not something I'd pay full price for, and wouldn't dare put it in the same league as something like Fallout 3.


Don't forget, Stalker Clear Skies is around. It runs pretty well, especially in Vista, and it's a lot more open ended(despite the Far Cry 2 claim of 'open world' which it's not. Go off the map and you pass out from a sudden sandstorm...) and replayable than Far Cry 2.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

newconroer said:


> If you played Fallout 1 and 2, and was a real nerd about it ;anal retentive; about the details and lore, then Fallout 3 might rub you the wrong way.



Only if you cringe and cry in a corner if something changes. I played the hell out of fallout 2 and I was pretty into it and 3 did not let me down one bit. They just adapted it to today's standards.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

If you don't like Stalker much will you like Fallout 3?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> If you don't like Stalker much will you like Fallout 3?



Its a lot different from stalker


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its a lot different from stalker



Oh, i have Clear Sky, and its ok i just dont like a whole lot of talking and not enough action.(there maybe more action somewhere at the end)


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Oh, i have Clear Sky, and its ok i just dont like a whole lot of talking and not enough action.(there maybe more action somewhere at the end)



My gun did a whole lotta talking in both games  not sure what you mean tho.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 3, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Oh, i have Clear Sky, and its ok i just dont like a whole lot of talking and not enough action.(there maybe more action somewhere at the end)



Fallout 3 is first and foremost an RPG, so be prepared to talk. Although, w/ the amount of freedom the game gives you I suppose you could just go ahead and kill everything that walks, but that isn't always advantageous.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My gun did a whole lotta talking in both games  not sure what you mean tho.



I guess was just the walking distances to talk to people.(or at least in the first parts of games thats what was only going on)


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 3, 2008)

It's like oblivion but the world is a bit smaller and places and points of interests are easy to come across too, although you still need to be alert for somethings to find some special/rare items. The game can run fine with you, there was a separate thread that made it run better thru ini tweaking. Like oblivion, and there is also some texture packs which improve the overall texture of some materials in the game, which was stated in this post by newcoroer, IIRC.

BTW for those who are irritated by the 3rd person cam obstruction from armors I found this mod here, thanks to the author from fallout3 nexus named Saiden Storm , btw *I renamed the file name to zip, it was 7z but was invalid for attachment, so after dloading pls rename to 7z.  hope you find this useful as I did*


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 3, 2008)

as a friend says, fallout 3 = oblivion with guns, oblivion = fallout 3 with swords, fallout 2 = baldurs gate with guns. if you like one parte of the formula, then you will play the other


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I made it to Rivet City last night. I went out on the 3rd level deck and this girl appeared from the "railroad" bitching at me about this damn robot guy. Anyway I was real nice to her and she gave me a part to give to some doctor. When I went back into the ship everybody and their mom was shooting at me. My Karma is really good and I didn't steal a damn thing. Is this a glitch?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like a glitch to me.
I was give the android part in Grayditch.
Still haven't seen the android.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2008)

I found the lady on the boat, she gave me the part, I talked to the lady in the stateroom upstairs, she said please leave him alone, I gave the part to the idiot downstairs, all done.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 3, 2008)

hopeing this helps... i was having alot of crashing problems, the graphics would get messed up and then it would blue screen with the graphics still messed up [but you could tell it was a BSOD because of all the blue background and white bits] it was random, and my gpu wasnt overheating... i droped the clock rate on my video memory from 1ghz to 900mhz [prolly didnt need to be so drastic about it but i have alot of memory bandwidth so it dosnt hurt bad], ive put it through its paces and its 100% stable now, I've put about 50 hours into it and i havnt had a single crash, it seems like something i would have just wrong with my video memory but... I've noticed alot of the exact same symptoms that other people were having, like with the squares and stuff that ppl post screenshots on other boards, and also it would be more stable in windowed mode [due imho to the lower 2d clocks of windowed mode]

as a side note to anyone with a 2900xt, im having really good results with the 2d clocks set to 200mhz gpu 300mhz video memory, and the 3d clocks at 750mhz gpu and 900mhz video memory

droping the video memory clocks also fixed my Ragnarok Online problems, that one is also VERY perticular about videocard issues, i havnt had alot of problems in other programs, just those 2, not even oblivion.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahhzz said:


> I found the lady on the boat, she gave me the part, I talked to the lady in the stateroom upstairs, she said please leave him alone, I gave the part to the idiot downstairs, all done.



ah but if you do a little work and find out who it is, then confront them about it having talked to the doctor from the commonwealth...you get a nice new plasma rifle


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone knows if there are already any mod released for fallout 3. i heard that there is one that changes the emission of the radio (i dont remember the name but not the enclave one, the other) to pass metallica, ramstein, megadeth and the sort


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 4, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> anyone knows if there are already any mod released for fallout 3. i heard that there is one that changes the emission of the radio (i dont remember the name but not the enclave one, the other) to pass metallica, ramstein, megadeth and the sort



check out fallout3 nexus site, there are some sound mods there although I don't know if its for the radio, I only tried dialog box, barter box, font mods. and the black colored pipboy, and a camou colored combat armor.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

All I know is I want my own radio. Would be pretty sweet if you could make one using GECK.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> All I know is I want my own radio. Would be pretty sweet if you could make one using GECK.



Like the one on GTA San Andreas where you could place your own mp3s for the radio station heheh


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Like the one on GTA San Andreas where you could place your own mp3s for the radio station heheh



Yea that would be cool. I might email bethesda and see if you can do that later.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 4, 2008)

woot we could do a petition for that! hahaha then it'd be great to explore with your own music..


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> woot we could do a petition for that! hahaha then it'd be great to explore with your own music..



You can change the menu music and explore music. Just look in sounds.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You can change the menu music and explore music. Just look in sounds.



Really!! Rofl didn't know that hahahaha! I was so sucked in to the game that I didn't explore the sound config rofl Thank you 

But I wish you could still make your own radio station heh


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 4, 2008)

could you change the sound tracks to any game? like by just finding the folder with the tracks in and changing them


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> could you change the sound tracks to any game? like by just finding the folder with the tracks in and changing them



Oblivion and Fallout 3 are the only ones I know how to change the music in. If I can find the radio file for fallout I will make a station


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 4, 2008)

So meaning by changing putting in your own mp3 on the data\music\explore folder with the same file name as the original file? Uhm should it be the same length or can it be like the 6mins or more? I was planning to replace em with some groove armada sounds


----------



## newconroer (Dec 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I made it to Rivet City last night. I went out on the 3rd level deck and this girl appeared from the "railroad" bitching at me about this damn robot guy. Anyway I was real nice to her and she gave me a part to give to some doctor. When I went back into the ship everybody and their mom was shooting at me. My Karma is really good and I didn't steal a damn thing. Is this a glitch?



Her name is Victoria Watts from the clan/gang "railroad." 

You can read more about her and the quest of the android here : 

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/The_Replicated_Man


You shouldn't be taking hostility from Rivet City simply for speaking to her, so I would say it's a bug/glitch.

There is no 'fix' that I can think of unfortunatley.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Her name is Victoria Watts from the clan/gang "railroad."
> 
> You can read more about her and the quest of the android here :
> 
> ...



I got figured it out. It was night time and I shouldn't have been there at night. I fixed it by just going back outside really fast and quick jumping to another part of the map. When I went back to Rivet City everything was cool. Thanks anyway!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> So meaning by changing putting in your own mp3 on the data\music\explore folder with the same file name as the original file? Uhm should it be the same length or can it be like the 6mins or more? I was planning to replace em with some groove armada sounds



Take a song, Clayman by In Flames for example. Delete(or backup the MainTitle mp3) and put the song into the folder and rename it MainTitle.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh I see thanks shadow


----------



## sudano68 (Dec 5, 2008)

I got the game but there is something about it that prevents me from getting into it.   I haven't played much, I should give it a little more time to see if I like it I guess.  As someone else said, I to have too many games and haven't been finishing them all.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Take a song, Clayman by In Flames for example. Delete(or backup the MainTitle mp3) and put the song into the folder and rename it MainTitle.



Simple enough, thanks for the tip, I'll have to toy around w/ some different instrumentation. I guess your probably limited to the one track huh?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Simple enough, thanks for the tip, I'll have to toy around w/ some different instrumentation. I guess your probably limited to the one track huh?



What do you mean? You can change any of the MP3 files in the sounds folder. There are plenty in there.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What do you mean? You can change any of the MP3 files in the sounds folder. There are plenty in there.



hes talking about the main menu music, there is only one file for that


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2008)

I think you would have to join the music tigether into one big mp3 to have a whole lot of songs going one after the other in one file.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 5, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I think you would have to join the music tigether into one big mp3 to have a whole lot of songs going one after the other in one file.



Tried that and it worked lol talk about 1 big mp3 100+ mb in size just to play some of my favorite songs


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 6, 2008)

i love this game, im on level 6...i think the big green super mutants are to hard though...i can take down 2 easy but when they come from all sides...bleh.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't worry Brave, they'll become cake once you get some ammo and a decent quality weapon. Remember to repair your own stuff!


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 6, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Don't worry Brave, they'll become cake once you get some ammo and a decent quality weapon. Remember to repair your own stuff!



mhm, repairing myself, ok.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 6, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> mhm, repairing myself, ok.



yeah, it will save you lots of money. with my plasma gun, i beat the super mutants in 2 hits with vats


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

eheheh VATS = god like lol, no joke... A S.Mutant with missile launcher hit me while on VATS and I took minimal to nothing damage, only wearing combat armor at that time tho.. Heheh


----------



## newconroer (Dec 7, 2008)

Aye, there's an immunity (at least to a large extent) when in VATS. There's a mod out that removes this so you take damage like when not in VATS.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Aye, there's an immunity (at least to a large extent) when in VATS. There's a mod out that removes this so you take damage like when not in VATS.



Yup, found that one and using it now, makes it more challenging lol


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 7, 2008)

ok any tips when you get out of the ghoul city and your going back to rivit city? i keep getting pinned by the super mutants and the way that the map shows doesn't seem to be the right way...is there another way from underworld back to rivit city thats less painful?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> ok any tips when you get out of the ghoul city and your going back to rivit city? i keep getting pinned by the super mutants and the way that the map shows doesn't seem to be the right way...is there another way from underworld back to rivit city thats less painful?



And you call yourself Braveheart

I can't tell you of any othe way but I can tell you I killed most of them then ran to an area where I could rest for an hour then have another go at them until the way is safe.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Dec 7, 2008)

So I noticed something while fidgeting with my 4850's OC and playing FO3.  While I can bring my GPU speed higher I've noticed that my game runs very stable once I have the timings set @ 660/1043.  No, it's not very high but every time I try to push it the game crashes like a madman on me.  I know it's not temp related.  My GPU cooler is archaic but it doesn't let it go above 63ish.

I haven't noticed the same issue with any other games so far.  If your game is still crashing a lot might want to give it a shot.  I've been using Cat 8.11 and wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 7, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> And you call yourself Braveheart
> 
> I can't tell you of any othe way but I can tell you I killed most of them then ran to an area where I could rest for an hour then have another go at them until the way is safe.



lol, you know i got that name cause someone suggested it to me back when i hacked my brothers account and was playing CS 1.6, I act brave in games im good at for some reason im horrible at this game.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol this game's the main reason why I'm not much around on TPU lately!
Talk about getting hooked... This is even worse than Oblivion! (The getting hooked I mean - I think the game's better than Oblivion).

Thank heavens for VATS though - I've got a bad aim otherwise!


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Lol this game's the main reason why I'm not much around on TPU lately!
> Talk about getting hooked... This is even worse than Oblivion! (The getting hooked I mean - I think the game's better than Oblivion).
> 
> Thank heavens for VATS though - I've got a bad aim otherwise!



Heya BP, are you the same one from bethesda forums, asking about pausing animations on VATS mode? If you are then cheers  did the tilde/console freeze VATS animation if you tried?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Heya BP, are you the same one from bethesda forums



Yup. Same username same avatar.
You got same username there as well?

I haven't checked the game out yet, but I'm planning for some nice shots.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> lol, you know i got that name cause someone suggested it to me back when i hacked my brothers account and was playing CS 1.6, I act brave in games im good at for some reason im horrible at this game.



I have my own name for when I'm in MP shooters.
RESPAWN KING.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 7, 2008)

like i said earlier in the thread, pushing my memory clock back just a little bit made fallout 3 100% stable for me, even after 50+ hours zero crashes


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's something humorous I found in the Robco Factory.

A robot on the toilet...







Now move the robot (using the Z key)...


and in the toilet bowl....









A piece of scrap metal!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 7, 2008)

lol thats great


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok I MUST have the retro music they play on GNR but I can't find the tracks any where in the app folder? Does anyone know where I can get them? I really want that "Butcher Pete" song.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yup. Same username same avatar.
> You got same username there as well?
> 
> I haven't checked the game out yet, but I'm planning for some nice shots.



Alright, haven't regged on beth forums tho, just viewing anonymously. 

Good find on that robot taking a crapper


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Corvega plant is pretty cool also if any of you have found that one yet!


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2008)

also found one of these take a guess what happens next . . .


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 12, 2008)

you had a cup of tea together and discussed post-apocalyptic politics?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> you had a cup of tea together and discussed post-apocalyptic politics?



Quite


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 12, 2008)

rofl, i love the hacks i found for this game


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

GECK is out.. Sadly its exactly like Oblivion's... I was hoping they would make one that was remotely easy to use.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm level 20 and have well over 1000 beasts killed but can someone tell me how to turn the damn pip-boy light on? Its no where in the control menu. I feel like a psychopath walking around in the dark with a zombie mask on and a combat shotgun.


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 12, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm level 20 and have well over 1000 beasts killed but can someone tell me how to turn the damn pip-boy light on? Its no where in the control menu. I feel like a psychopath walking around in the dark with a zombie mask on and a combat shotgun.



If you're playing the PC version, press the pipboy button (tab?) and hold it for awhile.
I'm still level 4 ~_~


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> you had a cup of tea together and discussed post-apocalyptic politics?



why yes, tea and crumpet mines lol . . .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 12, 2008)

He's a tip for all the noobs playing.

Never spend points in any perk that gives you bonus skill points to specific skills...Like Big guns, Small Arms/Repair.

Never spend points on anything that gives xp.

Spend points on Intense Trainging to max out attributes and gain skill points.

Always have a 10 Intelligence to get max points per level.

Always get the perk that gives 3 -5 extra skill points to spend as you wish. This way you are getting 25 skill points (with a 10 int) a level.

This game levels so fast there is no need for bonus xp, especially when 20 is the cap and 100 is max for skills.

Always have repair and try to get to 100 asap. Same with lockpick. Stealth is another must have...Stealth Criticals are so powerful.

A 60 in computers and medic is nice to have.

DR perks are good, like toughness and cyborg.

Always take perks that increase % to hit in VATS. Always take perks that increase anything in VATS, like Action Boy.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 12, 2008)

ive seen a fair few screenshots of this game it looks great but whats the deal with the thing in the top left corner please say that doesnt always come up everythime something happens


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> ive seen a fair few screenshots of this game it looks great but whats the deal with the thing in the top left corner please say that doesnt always come up everythime something happens



It's an information bar.  What's the problem?


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's an information bar.  What's the problem?



A humorous one at that. I love the faces. It's pretty easy to ignore though, that would be a pretty hilarious reason not to get a game......


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 12, 2008)

Grr. Keeps crashing for me. Just finished the Galaxy News Radio Quest, fast travel to Megaton, then Vault 101 (I hear there's a quest there I need to do). Walk a few steps, crash.  Latest patch...


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 12, 2008)

> It's an information bar. What's the problem?


The fact it scarily remonds me of the msn notification bar, just getting in the way



> that would be a pretty hilarious reason not to get a game......


are you mad!!!!!  this games too great not to get haha


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 14, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Grr. Keeps crashing for me. Just finished the Galaxy News Radio Quest, fast travel to Megaton, then Vault 101 (I hear there's a quest there I need to do). Walk a few steps, crash.  Latest patch...



i know what you mean man, it keeps crashing for me too...yet i just keep trying.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 14, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i know what you mean man, it keeps crashing for me too...yet i just keep trying.



I found a workaround - shut down my computer for 2 hours, then reboot. That gets old real fast. Guess I'm overheating or something, but it makes no sense, Fallout isn't a particularly demanding game,less so than Crysis anyway, and that doesn't crash... Confusion.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bring down your OC and see if it crashes.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 14, 2008)

which is the best power armor ? i think is the tx51-b or something like that (dont recall the name, lazy to look for it)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 14, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Bring down your OC and see if it crashes.



Tried backing down from 3 to 2.4, does the same. So yeah, I'm ruling the OC out.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 14, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> which is the best power armor ? i think is the tx51-b or something like that (dont recall the name, lazy to look for it)



Yeah, T51b I think. You get it at the end of "you gotta shoot em in the head" quest. Un-repairable, but 60 DR total.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah, T51b I think. You get it at the end of "you gotta shoot em in the head" quest. Un-repairable, but 60 DR total.



T51B, or the medic armour.

T51B *is* repairable, with regular power armour or paying people to do it. The medic armour can only be repaired by others, but it has an AI in the suit so it alerts you to enemies and auto uses stimpaks to heal broken limbs


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 15, 2008)

For those who are crashing, are you using the vanilla fallout 3? 1.0.0.12? Coz the "patch" they released was for ppl only using pre-ordered ones and the survival kit edition. Anyway the vanilla one for me can let me game for hours and no crash. Btw I think steam and d2d versions are already 1.0.0.15, where more ppl say that the 1.0.0.15 crash alot and opened more bugs.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> T51B, or the medic armour.
> 
> T51B *is* repairable, with regular power armour or paying people to do it. The medic armour can only be repaired by others, but it has an AI in the suit so it alerts you to enemies and auto uses stimpaks to heal broken limbs



Ah I thought I couldn't repair it b/c there was none like it. Where do you get the medic armor?


----------



## newconroer (Dec 15, 2008)

I prefer the Riley's Ranger armor. It has multiple bonuses, including of which to small guns, and weighs less(think it looks better too).

The agility loss on the power armor series isn't worth the +2 in strength.


If you're going for the most exotic looking gear, then the Enclave/Tesla stuff would be your best bet.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 15, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I prefer the Riley's Ranger armor. It has multiple bonuses, including of which to small guns, and weighs less(think it looks better too).
> 
> The agility loss on the power armor series isn't worth the +2 in strength.
> 
> ...



+1 for Ranger armor, I IMHO prefer it more than PA.

BTW, any1 here installed the v1.0.0.15 thing patch? I dunno but I'm getting the "old file not found bug" and as I mentioned above I don't know if what I read about that patch is true that it's only for the Special editions and pre-ordered batches.

Any1 here running on patched and non-patched FO3? thnks


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 15, 2008)

i cant find the GNR plaza building or what ever its called...where Galaxy radio is..can someone post a screen shot of what the building looks like? is it above ground?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 15, 2008)

did anyone with crash problems try what i suggested? and if so did it work?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i cant find the GNR plaza building or what ever its called...where Galaxy radio is..can someone post a screen shot of what the building looks like? is it above ground?



It is above ground but to access it you have to go through the metro's.
Check your pip-boy notes, you should have which metros you need to travel.
It will help if you put a marker on GNR's place on your pipboy map.

Note the antenna - it can be seen from a lot of places.











Edit -- oh and be sure you have a couple of very very good weapons before you get there... as soon as you exit in front of GNR you're in for a very nice surprise........


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 16, 2008)

This game is so addictive that i play it through a second time now exploring everything there is on the map and without skill and level cap..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 16, 2008)

Game was very nice.as a former fan of fallout 2.I am looking forward for add-ons


----------



## bigtye (Dec 17, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Grr. Keeps crashing for me. Just finished the Galaxy News Radio Quest, fast travel to Megaton, then Vault 101 (I hear there's a quest there I need to do). Walk a few steps, crash.  Latest patch...



I had a crashing problem as soon as I left vault 101. What graphics settings are you on? many people have found that simply turning off aa got rid of their crashes. For me I had to turn settings down to medium for crash free game play. My system is a bit better than yours, so maybe try turning down your settings.

Since then I have slowly raised some settings back up, it's stable but occassionally I get shuddering looking at some scenes.

Tye


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 17, 2008)

im so hooked on this game, its amazing!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't played it for 2-3 weeks.  It's not as addicting as, say, Oblivion.


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 17, 2008)

Finished it once, really lost steam for me at the end, I'm not really sure why, but the nature of it became old after a while to me, I think b/c I invested so much time in Oblivion. The story was not nearly as good as I was hoping too, somewhat nonsensical melodrama. Still a great game though, I'm waiting on a healthy bit of mods before going again, this time down the evil path. Muhaha!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2008)

I beat it twice (good and evil).  I started a third game but never returned to it after leaving Megaton.




newconroer said:


> I prefer the Riley's Ranger armor. It has multiple bonuses, including of which to small guns, and weighs less(think it looks better too).
> 
> The agility loss on the power armor series isn't worth the +2 in strength.
> 
> ...


I use Combat Armor -> Riley's Ranger armor (repaired with Combat Armor) -> Tesla armor


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

> Since then I have slowly raised some settings back up, it's stable but occassionally I get shuddering looking at some scenes



wait a minuet ur using a 4870 there meant to be great at everything how would a 4850 fair then?


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 17, 2008)

where is the guy that is suppose to train me to use my power armor?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 17, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> where is the guy that is suppose to train me to use my power armor?



The brother hood base. If you haven't been there yet you can enter until a certain point in the game.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 17, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> where is the guy that is suppose to train me to use my power armor?



If you are in the Citadel, ask around.
If you're not yet in the Citadel... there's no way you can enter until you arrive at a certain point in the main quest.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 17, 2008)

i went to citadel, they were all like "you are not allowed here, please be on your way", oh well I'll try again after i finish lucy's letter and talk to three dog again.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 17, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i went to citadel, they were all like "you are not allowed here, please be on your way", oh well I'll try again after i finish lucy's letter and talk to three dog again.



LOL!!!



> The Citadel is inaccessible until you complete The Waters of Life segment of the main quest. Entry is scripted as part of the completion of this quest.
> 
> It is possible to enter the Citadel by glitching into a pile of rubble to the northwest of the Citadel. This is an effective way to unlock the Power Armor Training at an early point in the game. Although various NPC's in the Citadel, when talked to, will tell you events that might not have happened yet due to the PC not completing the main quest segment The Waters of Life.



Curious...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 17, 2008)

A fix for the crashes - disable your page file. Fixed it for me. Still get the occasional crash, but I no longer have to shut down to get it working again.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 19, 2008)

ok this is weird, im suppose to talk to doctor Li about project Purity and dad...i did and the quest is still active and uncompleted...its like its stuck.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2008)

Is the compass pointing you to a specific person?  There's probably a specific dialog you have to activite with that person to proceed.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2008)

i finished it, the last big fight when attacking the project purity place, it was sweet.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i finished it, the last big fight when attacking the project purity place, it was sweet.



oh yeah, i remember it, when i first saw the giant robot i tought it was a joke


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 25, 2008)

i just got this today of me mises and its a great game just at the very begining and done that test thing an ive found a problem already, it says press tab to bring up that pip-boy thing and i press tab (the button with the up arrow, but not the actual arrow keys) and nothing happens, i changed the key to bring it up and it worked but i crnt get rid of the screen after nothing i press seems to work, to get rid of it i hve to press esc and then load and older save. Can someone please offer advice coz im stuck here, oh and how to you cycle through your weapons? cheers ste


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 25, 2008)

Going to get it for Xbox 360 pretty soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys I edited my .ini file to have a larger view distnace which ended up killing my FPS and causing the game to crash every few seconds.

Thing is when I put it all back to default my save game won't load at all.

Is there a fix to this? Or am I just screwed.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 25, 2008)

guys does the pip-boy thing work fine for you? what do you do to load it up nd more importntly what do you do to close it again? theres no mention of it in the manual


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 25, 2008)

fallout 3  is best game ever and i didnt detect any crashes in game so far.and game got 3 endings


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 25, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> guys does the pip-boy thing work fine for you? what do you do to load it up nd more importntly what do you do to close it again? theres no mention of it in the manual



If your on the PC, to call the Pip-Boy you press TAB and then TAB again to close it. Hold TAB to turn on the Flashlight.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> guys does the pip-boy thing work fine for you? what do you do to load it up nd more importntly what do you do to close it again? theres no mention of it in the manual



as aphex says, its all in the TAB key.

you mentioned something about an arrow, that sounds like the shift key...


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 25, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> how to you cycle through your weapons? cheers ste



You can assign hotkeys for weapons via pipboy and go to weapons section the press and hold buttons from 1 - 8 then click on which weapon you want to assign to that specific hotkey, it's kinda like oblivion hotkeying spells/weapons.   Still loving the game. Playing as an Evul female and looking for glitches  while waiting for the DLCs.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got the 360 version , and i was wondering if you can have multiple profiles in the game?


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nevermind my bro is just going to use a different account.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 28, 2008)

Meh, personally I would never get the console version of this game.

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/

for that reason.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 28, 2008)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Meh, personally I would never get the console version of this game.
> 
> http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/
> 
> for that reason.



Don't really care for the mods, still lovin the game as is.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah but the number of mods continues to grow, and more and more free content. Can't beat that with a stick.

I just installed one today that lets you slow down time (bullet time).


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 28, 2008)

i just started this game, iiiiiitttttssssss awsome!!!! even my crappy 2600 xt can handle high settings outdoors at 1680 x 1050 lovin it


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys... 

did you know that mole rats _really existed_?!?











> This little animal is called the Naked Mole-Rat and is from Africa.



Rofl it's quite small though.

Now... I hope it won't be centaurs next.... ugh!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> did you know that mole rats _really existed_?!?
> 
> ...



Yep,  just that there nor 4 feet long lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn there ugly.

I'd rather have a small kitty.

Edit: that's a weird site, but of ''inappropriate'' pics on it.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 5, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> did you know that mole rats _really existed_?!?
> 
> ...



im guessing you skipped Biology class to make time to better hone your gaming skillz? yes molerats are real.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 5, 2009)

that thing bloody ugly!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> did you know that mole rats _really existed_?!?
> 
> ...



BLARRGH!!
This is probably what a 100yr old mans penis looks like, but with two eyes and bucked teeth!


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 6, 2009)

Widjaja said:


> BLARRGH!!
> This is probably what a 100yr old mans penis looks like, but with two eyes and bucked teeth!



BAN.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> fallout 3  is best game ever and i didnt detect any crashes in game so far.and game got 3 endings



My game had been very stable as well until I go to this door at the Jefferson Memorial Rotunda, every single time I went in it crashed to desktop and thats a necesary place to go in the game. It turns out it was the 185.20 beta drivers causing the crash. Oddly the beta drivers were making it crash in that exact spot in both XP and Vista. Cleaning out the drivers and using the latest stable ones worked for me.

Sadly though, the beta drivers fix a problem I'm having in Red Alert 3. So I can't really play both games at the same time haha.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> BAN.



My apologies.
I didn't know you were a 100yr old man.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2009)

At first I wasn't so sure about this game. It was actually a second choice when I went to Best Buy to use up my gift card. Now I have no regrets in purchasing it. Absolutely loving the content, though some of those mutants scare the piss outta me when they get the drop on me and start hitting me. Though there is one question that I haven't been able to see anywhere else. Has anyone else noticed the enemy in Bridge Tower of Rivet City? On the floor with the robot guard, behind the locked door. I got too close to the door (didn't even lockpick or anything) and the entire security force turned on me. Not sure if its a hostile security member or just it was a coincidence. Anyways any insight on what this is?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> At first I wasn't so sure about this game. It was actually a second choice when I went to Best Buy to use up my gift card. Now I have no regrets in purchasing it. Absolutely loving the content, though some of those mutants scare the piss outta me when they get the drop on me and start hitting me. Though there is one question that I haven't been able to see anywhere else. Has anyone else noticed the enemy in Bridge Tower of Rivet City? On the floor with the robot guard, behind the locked door. I got too close to the door (didn't even lockpick or anything) and the entire security force turned on me. Not sure if its a hostile security member or just it was a coincidence. Anyways any insight on what this is?



Like this?
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg/fallout3/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-46495872&pid=939933


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2009)

Heh, exactly like that. I searched for 'enemy in rivet city' I swear! Ah well thanks very much for that. I was kind of hoping it was something more impressive then just a turret. I'll have to make sure to hit up the place on my way through playing as a Chuck Norris lookalike /  unarmed fighting / evil character that I plan on making.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll have to make sure to hit up the place on my way through playing as a Chuck Norris lookalike /  unarmed fighting / evil character that I plan on making.



niceeeeee.....


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2009)

Whole thing will always be in third person, and I'm going to get bloody mess first thing. Then called shot to the head extravaganza.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jan 14, 2009)

This would be a good game if it were called something else. Not associated with the Fallout series in any way, but they made the mistake of calling it Fallout 3. They put it on a high place by doing that and the fans of the previous games were eagerly awaiting. It would be a good game if it werent Fallout 3, but they called it that when it is no real "Fallout 3". 

Im sorry, but they ruined it, and people who never played Fallout 1 or 2 saying "look at this new shooter", just makes it that much worse.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> Im sorry, but they ruined it, and people who never played Fallout 1 or 2 saying "look at this new shooter", just makes it that much worse.



IMHO they didn't ruin it, they just changed the way how you play the game, rather than being the old school point and click and turn based gameplay that we all knew from previous series. Also the story line takes years after the last fallout so in any relation, storywise they're not related. Just elements from the FO universe was in there.

Would you rather play Fallout 3 with the same old gfx and this new story line or move on to the future and use every means of pumping out beautiful gfx and new storyline. It's sad tho that the "real" fallout 3 was almost complete but they shut down b4 they were able to release Van Buren.

No offense mate, but it's all just preference.   but for me this game rocks..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup...

1) Get out the core code from Oblivion...
2) Drizzle the Fallout world on top of it...
3) Serve it as Fallout 3...


I'm sure Bethesda looked at the old code base of Fallout, noted that it was turn-based, realized that turn-based just doesn't sell anymore, and looked for something else that is profitable to base it on (which ended up being Oblivion).  Imagine if it were turn-based--only a few people would purchase it and not the hundreds of thousands that already did.

So yeah, I can see why some diehards would be unhappy with it but then again, it is wrong to expect it would be a "true" successor.  I mean, when Dues Ex 3 comes out, I don't expect it to play anything like the first two because it is being made by a different crew.  The same should be expected of Duke Nuke: Forever (if it is ever released).  Even FarCry 2 took a completely different direction after Ubisoft took over from CryTek.  Oh, and we can't forget Splinter Cell: Double Agent which was developed by Ubisoft Shanghai instead of Ubisoft Montreal.  You can really only count on consistency if the same developer (and people in charge) are working on it.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2009)

after the 1.1 update i havent had a single game crash


----------



## D007 (Jan 16, 2009)

absolutely had strong similarities that were very obvious to oblivion..
if you ever played oblivion you would notice it in a heartbeat.


but I had a lot of fun in this game.. 
was well worth the money.
It was one of the better games I've played in a long time.


----------



## sudano68 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't like it.  Don't really know why, just wasn't my thing.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2009)

I played the game through the 3 time this time leaving only bout 20 location undiscovered.. with use of the tcl command i this happed to a raider:






When i fallout 4 coming out?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 17, 2009)

Things I can think of off the top of my head that I dont like about FO3:

The power armour, it sucks.
Perception has nothing to do with accuracy. 
weapons loose condition way to fast. 
the laser rifle and pistol seem to suck, and they dont do any special laser damage. same with the Plasma Rifle.
no descriptions for ANYthing.

some other things/when I remember.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 17, 2009)

shurely people can edit those things with game mods right?


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> shurely people can edit those things with game mods right?



There are some mods that make the PA the same as the older PA's on FO series. (Ex: weight reduction due to power armor countering it's weight coz of boost in str etc.)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a good fun quest to play in Fallout 3? I'm just free roaming as of right now. Just looks from some interesting directions to walk in.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Feb 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good fun quest to play in Fallout 3? I'm just free roaming as of right now. Just looks from some interesting directions to walk in.



If you're just starting I'd say go to megaton, and check the Supply Store. The owner will talk about her "survival guide" and how you can help her research chapters. It is a pretty extensive side quest, and really helps to get associated with the game.

gl hf


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> If you're just starting I'd say go to megaton, and check the Supply Store. The owner will talk about her "survival guide" and how you can help her research chapters. It is a pretty extensive side quest, and really helps to get associated with the game.
> 
> gl hf



Thanks but i've done that already. I've done a fair amount of quests actually but I know not all of them. Just list a few that you've done down the road that maybe I haven't done just yet.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks but i've done that already. I've done a fair amount of quests actually but I know not all of them. Just list a few that you've done down the road that maybe I haven't done just yet.



Have you done You Gotta Shoot Em in the Head? Also Paradise Falls, which is extra fun if your good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Have you done You Gotta Shoot Em in the Head? Also Paradise Falls, which is extra fun if your good.



Ahhh, yes and yes. Thanks again though. How many quest are there all in all. Maybe I have managed to do them all?However, I have yet to find all the locations.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ahhh, yes and yes. Thanks again though. How many quest are there all in all. Maybe I have managed to do them all?However, I have yet to find all the locations.



There's tons of them. Have you found the alien ship at the far north w/ the alien gun? Also the dl content is out w/ new quests. Check a strategy guide for more.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Feb 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ahhh, yes and yes. Thanks again though. How many quest are there all in all. Maybe I have managed to do them all?However, I have yet to find all the locations.



I've found a whole lot of the locations (maybe close to 80%), and there really aren't as many side quests as I had hoped. Or maybe they just hide well..... 

But yeah, in Oblivion, I never even did the main quest, there were so many side quests. Any time I started walking in the direction of the main quest, I'd somehow pick up 3 side quests. I was a little disappointed with the lack of obvious side quests in Fallout 3....


----------



## AsRock (Feb 3, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Things I can think of off the top of my head that I dont like about FO3:
> 
> The power armour, it sucks.
> Perception has nothing to do with accuracy.
> ...



Lazer did some thing special as it turn some to dust, ok not all the time but that would of been real boring if it did.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2009)

Just found a new quest to occupie me for now. It deals with AntAgonie vs some Mechist guy and they are at war. Thanks again ppls.


----------



## Jeno (Feb 3, 2009)

how many of yall blew up megaton?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeno said:


> how many of yall blew up megaton?



I did, first time through I didn't though. I've made like 5 Character and it took me till the 5th one to truly enjoy the game.

I've done 24 quests and have found 104 locations, is that it or is there more???


----------



## RevengE (Feb 10, 2009)

So I just got Fallout 3 tonight Its great so far other than those stupid huge fireants at the beginning lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2009)

You can skip a good lot of the fire ants.  There's only about two missions that involve a lot of them.  It's the Giant Radscorpions that pissed me off mainly because they're so fast so you can't run away from them.  Some can apparently make themselves invisible too.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can skip a good lot of the fire ants.  There's only about two missions that involve a lot of them.  It's the Giant Radscorpions that pissed me off mainly because they're so fast so you can't run away from them.  Some can apparently make themselves invisible too.



VATS them in the legs, they slow down 

I never saw any invisible ones...

(see what i did there? lol)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I never saw any invisible ones...


In front of that grocery store (something "Mart" I think).  I think it is actually friendly until you go into VATS and start shooting at it.  It takes a crapload of wammo to drop it and of course, it charges the moment it gets hit.  I remember it respawned when I left the Mart but I think I was in there for an extra-long time too (I checked everything for goodies).


----------



## RevengE (Feb 10, 2009)

where is the source of the fireants? they are really pissing me off?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> where is the source of the fireants? they are really pissing me off?



its a quest. Ants tend to have nests underground, hint hint.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its a quest. Ants tend to have nests underground, hint hint.



Got ya


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2009)

Look southeast of the Mart if you haven't already got it figured out.  A young boy should contact you in that area.  One time, he never showed up for me.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> where is the source of the fireants? they are really pissing me off?



In the metro station in grayditch


----------



## RevengE (Feb 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Look southeast of the Mart if you haven't already got it figured out.  A young boy should contact you in that area.  One time, he never showed up for me.



Yeah I found him. there were some ghouls at the Mart and I capped them and took their goods..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2009)

The invisible Giant Radscorpion is in the car lot just outside of the mart (I think it is level independent).  It is usually killing some of those fire ants and then it just sits there once it doesn't have anything else to kill.  I wonder if it is there just to make it look like the bandits in the Mart itself was killing the ants?  I think I would file it under Easter Eggs.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone's interested the FO3 Nexus put together a list of the top 50 mods.

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/top.php

I haven't tried any yet, but some sound extremely interesting.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2009)

MopeyMartian said:


> If anyone's interested the FO3 Nexus put together a list of the top 50 mods.
> 
> http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/top.php
> 
> I haven't tried any yet, but some sound extremely interesting.



I have used mods from that site and most of them were awesome. Other mods just add too much to ruin the game balance, some, balances it out.


----------



## zithe (Feb 10, 2009)

Took forever to install. I'm impressed. Liam Neeson. XD!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> VATS them in the legs, they slow down
> 
> I never saw any invisible ones...
> 
> (see what i did there? lol)



I don't think your meant to see the invisible one's  Quite interesting though that there are invisible ones


----------



## RevengE (Feb 11, 2009)

I played for about 3 hours today, I dicovered alot of places and ran into alot of super mutants. I'm not that far into the game I just got it yesterday. I love just wondering around and finding new things it's awesome. I still have to go kill those damn fireants


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2009)

the best part of the game is getting bored and randomly wandering the wastes. you find some absolutely awesome stuff in there.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 11, 2009)

im only upto the bit where you talk to that girl in the bar in megaton and have to deliver a message to her parents, i go to the town where im ment to but then you have to search it etc and then sherrif bloke as you to sort out the familly, so what happend to the quest about delivering her message coz u dont find out anything else so i dnt have a clew where to go for it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2009)

Report back to her with the news of your searching.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok mate cheers, this is the first quest based game ive played lol i aint used to having to work things out haha i prefer just to blast things into tiny pieces


----------



## RevengE (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL I went into that russian guys house vats him in the face with my assault rifle and stole all his crap. I'm playing the game in the mindset of screw everyone else I have to survive, so
I'm taking the evil route this time around


----------



## bigtye (Feb 12, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> im only upto the bit where you talk to that girl in the bar in megaton and have to deliver a message to her parents, i go to the town where im ment to but then you have to search it etc and then sherrif bloke as you to sort out the familly, so what happend to the quest about delivering her message coz u dont find out anything else so i dnt have a clew where to go for it



You need to follow up the clues as to where to explore next, the false leads also give you access to unexplored hidden areas with more goodies (and baddies). Try finding the family and speaking to them about her brother. 

Otherwise you can read through the quests and what you need to do here (spoilers though as well):

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_3_quests

There is all sorts of info on this site, weapons, characters etc 

Tye


----------



## Wingo101 (Feb 13, 2009)

My Save game is corrupt, can someone please upload a new Save File?

I just entered The Citadel with Doctor Li.

Please!!!!!!


----------



## viczulis (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome game, I'm out of the Citadel just got rejected from little lamphouse. Have to go out to paradise falls.

Excellent game so far.


----------



## zithe (Feb 13, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Look southeast of the Mart if you haven't already got it figured out.  A young boy should contact you in that area.  One time, he never showed up for me.



I ran into him not too far off of megaton. :\



Wingo101 said:


> My Save game is corrupt, can someone please upload a new Save File?
> 
> I just entered The Citadel with Doctor Li.
> 
> Please!!!!!!



Try rolling back to an old save.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 13, 2009)

> You need to follow up the clues as to where to explore next, the false leads also give you access to unexplored hidden areas with more goodies (and baddies). Try finding the family and speaking to them about her brother.
> 
> Otherwise you can read through the quests and what you need to do here (spoilers though as well):
> 
> ...



cheers man i aint used to the style of thinking for this game i play crysis dead space sorta games and ace them but this game i have to think haha i managed to find the GNR building after hours of searching in the tarin tunnels lol i realised my map for some reason lead turnd the marker pointer thing to the nearest exit then to the GNR building but if i set it whilst underground it went to the nearest exit to the actual GNR building itself if that makes sense. Only problem with this game is i feel my character is under prepared coz i aint used to havin to train up to wear cirtain armour for example mainly coz i dnt no where to go to do that haha but im gettin it


----------



## viczulis (Feb 16, 2009)

How many people killed off the world like I did ? Had to go back and change ending lol.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm only in the beginning but I have killed quite a few people already LOL.


----------



## viczulis (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea I think you can pretty much play as long as you want. Hell of a game. Half Life was always my best game and this might of matched it. If not close to it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2009)

i might just do that. become an evil bastard who kills everyone except my favourite trader


----------



## viczulis (Feb 16, 2009)

NOooooooooooo


----------



## RevengE (Feb 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i might just do that. become an evil bastard who kills everyone except my favourite trader



yeah that's pretty much what I'm doing haha.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

I dedicate this to all y'all Fallout fans.

http://www.wegame.com/watch/Rick_Astley_Survived_the_Bombs/


----------



## Vrgn86 (Feb 18, 2009)

This Game Now Flickers and becomes unresponsive right after birth and when the screen comes up to pick player looks. Can alt f4 to desktop, any one else have this prob.


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I dedicate this to all y'all Fallout fans.
> 
> http://www.wegame.com/watch/Rick_Astley_Survived_the_Bombs/



oh god... rick astley survives a nuclear war and 200 years of living either in a musty vault or in a nuclear wasteland. rick astley is invincible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> This Game Now Flickers and becomes unresponsive right after birth and when the screen comes up to pick player looks. Can alt f4 to desktop, any one else have this prob.


Have you patched it?  I had a lot of crashes before the patch but never a crash there.


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2009)

spoiler question in white


why does Col. Autumn come back to life, and how does he get out of the Project Purity control room? I thought Dad killed him when he caused some sort of radiation leak or something, but yet he comes back to life, gets out of the control room (along with the 2 Enclave soldiers. the only one left there is a scientist), and comes back to try to kill you again.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 18, 2009)

I have not been able to Play this in a few days I need some Damn speakers for my new Monitor!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2009)

@hat: Apparently, Col. Autumn is just "incapacitated" while the others are killed.  My guess is the Enclave rushes in and saves him after you head for the sewers to escape.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Feb 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Have you patched it?  I had a lot of crashes before the patch but never a crash there.



Yes latest patch and drivers. Only game that has probs.
Just don't know what else to try.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @hat: Apparently, Col. Autumn is just "incapacitated" while the others are killed.  My guess is the Enclave rushes in and saves him after you head for the sewers to escape.



@Ford

I was confused about that too!  He died, then like respawned.  He must have amazing rad skills or have epic armor to prevent radiation.  O wait, I picked up the armor, no rad abilities...  damn.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2009)

I need some help. My Fallout 3 now crashes after about an hour of play. Usually when I load a new area. However I do notice my framerates contantly dropping from the moment of the first load. It "feels" like a memory leak. FYI I am playing the steam version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need some help. My Fallout 3 now crashes after about an hour of play. Usually when I load a new area. However I do notice my framerates contantly dropping from the moment of the first load. It "feels" like a memory leak. FYI I am playing the steam version.



Bumpy Bump Bump


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 22, 2009)

Re-install? Try another save?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Re-install? Try another save?



Yeah. I reinstalled the sound drivers today with no luck. This sucks because my old 4200+ system ran it like a charm. I'm thinking Ill install a 64bit OS and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah. I reinstalled the sound drivers today with no luck. This sucks because my old 4200+ system ran it like a charm. I'm thinking Ill install a 64bit OS and see if that fixes the problem.



considering you have crossfire and 4GB of ram, i'd say you murdered the address space limit, and an x64 OS may just be what you need.


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2009)

I run out of ammo way to fast.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 1, 2009)

are u using vat. To aim if not the aiming sucks. Nice avatar


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2009)

I use it sometimes.everyone love it,who doesnt love a hot ass.


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I did the update and it fucked the game up. Once i get killed it gos to the beginning and,well I'm not sure.I just end the game. I'll have to delete it and reload the game what a dip shit i am,i didn't have any problems what so ever.I must leave well enough alone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2009)

VATS is neat but the whole concept of it being necessary to succeed sucks.

I don't even bother with the assault rifles because they go through ammo so fast.  I try to get the Waser Wrifle ASAP (from Biwwy in Little Lamplight).  It's accurate and powerful enough to drop just about anything.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea I agree with you Fordgt90concept, that is a silly concept they used. But its still one hell of a game. I wonder why they would do that ?
And Barry that sucks. I see a few people had issues with this game. Thankfully I had none of those issues.


----------



## purplekaycee (May 16, 2016)

Is it just me or am finding out the players character can't run?


----------



## Black Panther (May 16, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> Is it just me or am finding out the players character can't run?


It's been a long time since I played but I think you can run by pressing the Shift key.
Check your key configurations, you can change them to another more comfortable key if you wish.


----------

